# Pressing Milan su Ancelotti. Galliani non molla.Ma Conte ed Emery...



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 26 Maggio 2015, dedica l'apertura al Milan ed alla questione allenatore. Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina:

Carletto esonerato. Galliani non molla. Cena tra Ancelotti, che vuole fermarsi un anno e Galliani. Il pressing rossonero continuerà stasera:"Noi speriamo". Berlusconi:"Abbiamo alternative". Emery e Conte in pole position.

Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti-dice-no-al-milan-o-resto-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403.html


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2015)

Mah, volendo essere molto positivo, io dico che questo tira e molla è tutto un teatrino elettorale e annunceranno Ancelotti il giorno prima delle elezioni. Sappiamo che tante volte in passato c'è stato il "colpo" in queste circostanze.

Chiaro che il teatrino può essere anche "inverso", nel senso che la tirano per le lunghe per poi far cadere tutto nel dimenticatoio dopo il 31, ma ragionando in chiave elettorale avrebbe più senso raccattare voti con un annuncio ufficiale eclatante.

Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 26 Maggio 2015, dedica l'apertura al Milan ed alla questione allenatore. Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina:
> 
> Carletto esonerato. Galliani non molla. Cena tra Ancelotti, che vuole fermarsi un anno e Galliani. Il pressing rossonero continuerà stasera:"Noi speriamo". Berlusconi:"Abbiamo alternative". Emery e Conte in pole position.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti-dice-no-al-milan-o-resto-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403.html



Non molla, ed è chiaramente a Madrid principalmente per lui.

Boh, speriamo ce la faccia, che vi devo dire.


----------



## Dapone (26 Maggio 2015)

capisco l'amore per il tecnico, ma che senso ha uno che ha detto a chiare lettere "non c'ho voglia"?

è vero oh, galliani ha un database per tecnici e giocatori aggiornato all'anno 2005.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta in edicola oggi, 26 Maggio 2015, dedica l'apertura al Milan ed alla questione allenatore. Ecco, di seguito, titolo e prima pagina:
> 
> Carletto esonerato. Galliani non molla. Cena tra Ancelotti, che vuole fermarsi un anno e Galliani. Il pressing rossonero continuerà stasera:"Noi speriamo". Berlusconi:"Abbiamo alternative". Emery e Conte in pole position.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ancelotti-dice-no-al-milan-o-resto-madrid-o-mi-fermo-vt28403.html



*Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Galliani aspetterà fino a giovedì, quando Ancelotti partirà per il Canada per operarsi. L'AD rossonero gli avrebbe prospettato un mercato importante con gli arrivi di Mandzukic o Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia a centrocampo. Anche la Stampa fa gli stessi nomi. Secondo la GdS, che conferma giovedì come dead line, le alternative sarebbero Emery o Conte. Più staccato Montella, per via della clausola, e Sarri. 

Intanto Berlusconi afferma a Radio Capital: "Ancelotti? Sono ottimista, e anche Galliani lo è. Nuovi soci? Voglio qualcuno che mi aiuti ma non l'ho ancora trovato." *


----------



## Jack14 (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Galliani aspetterà fino a giovedì, quando Ancelotti partirà per il Canada per operarsi. L'AD rossonero gli avrebbe prospettato un mercato importante con gli arrivi di Mandzukic o Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia a centrocampo. Anche la Stampa fa gli stessi nomi. Secondo la GdS, che conferma giovedì come dead line, le alternative sarebbero Emery o Conte. Più staccato Montella, per via della clausola, e Sarri.*



Berlusconi a Radio Capital ha detto che c'è ottimismo per Ancelotti. Poi la solita litania sulla cessione del Milan, in particolare che non ha ancora trovato soci che soddisfino le sue richieste


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Galliani aspetterà fino a giovedì, quando Ancelotti partirà per il Canada per operarsi. L'AD rossonero gli avrebbe prospettato un mercato importante con gli arrivi di Mandzukic o Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia a centrocampo. Anche la Stampa fa gli stessi nomi. Secondo la GdS, che conferma giovedì come dead line, le alternative sarebbero Emery o Conte. Più staccato Montella, per via della clausola, e Sarri.
> 
> Intanto Berlusconi afferma a Radio Capital: "Ancelotti? Sono ottimista, e anche Galliani lo è. Nuovi soci? Voglio qualcuno che mi aiuti ma non l'ho ancora trovato." *



.


----------



## The P (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Galliani aspetterà fino a giovedì, quando Ancelotti partirà per il Canada per operarsi. L'AD rossonero gli avrebbe prospettato un mercato importante con gli arrivi di Mandzukic o Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia a centrocampo. Anche la Stampa fa gli stessi nomi. Secondo la GdS, che conferma giovedì come dead line, le alternative sarebbero Emery o Conte. Più staccato Montella, per via della clausola, e Sarri.
> 
> Intanto Berlusconi afferma a Radio Capital: "Ancelotti? Sono ottimista, e anche Galliani lo è. Nuovi soci? Voglio qualcuno che mi aiuti ma non l'ho ancora trovato." *



Ma ci sono o ci fanno? Questo qui arriva da squadre che anno in rosa campioni su campioni, e loro parlano di convincerlo con un mercato importante fatto da Mandzukic, uno che se non fosse stato per il bayern i top club li avrebbe visti con il binocolo, e Kongdobia, che è si un grandissimo prospetto, ma è comunque un mediano di 21 anni???? Ma che hanno in testa????

Io a questo punto spero proprio nell'arrivo di Ancelotti, che vuole giocatori forti e che sanno giocare a calcio.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

Ieri Berlusconi ad Assisi ha detto che se Ancelotti non arriva ha pronte 4 alternative di cui una straniera


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Galliani aspetterà fino a giovedì, quando Ancelotti partirà per il Canada per operarsi. L'AD rossonero gli avrebbe prospettato un mercato importante con gli arrivi di Mandzukic o Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia a centrocampo. Anche la Stampa fa gli stessi nomi. Secondo la GdS, che conferma giovedì come dead line, le alternative sarebbero Emery o Conte. Più staccato Montella, per via della clausola, e Sarri.
> 
> Intanto Berlusconi afferma a Radio Capital: "Ancelotti? Sono ottimista, e anche Galliani lo è. Nuovi soci? Voglio qualcuno che mi aiuti ma non l'ho ancora trovato." *



*Il Corriere della Sera afferma che Galliani ha illustrato ad Ancelotti un piano molto ambizioso: tre anni di contratto e 120M di investimenti sul mercato. Carletto però dubita che dietro quest'offerta si nascondano giochi elettorali. Fatto sta che dovrà dare una risposta entro giovedì.*


----------



## 666psycho (26 Maggio 2015)

io mi chiedo perché dobbiamo prendere gente controvoglia... Ancelotti non sembra molto motivato..


----------



## kollaps (26 Maggio 2015)

GUARDA CASO, la finale di Europa League è mercoledi.
Ora con l'attesa per Ancelotti, tutti i giornali si inventeranno scoop e storielle su di lui...proprio quello che vogliono galliani ed emery


----------



## beach'o'61 (26 Maggio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io mi chiedo perché dobbiamo prendere gente controvoglia... Ancelotti non sembra molto motivato..



Infatti...ma tra Inzaghi "motivatissimo" e un Ancellotti controvoglia ci sarà una via di mezzo !


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera afferma che Galliani ha illustrato ad Ancelotti un piano molto ambizioso: tre anni di contratto e 120M di investimenti sul mercato. Carletto però dubita che dietro quest'offerta si nascondano giochi elettorali. Fatto sta che dovrà dare una risposta entro giovedì.*



Sono esseri senza vergogna.


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera afferma che Galliani ha illustrato ad Ancelotti un piano molto ambizioso: tre anni di contratto e 120M di investimenti sul mercato. Carletto però dubita che dietro quest'offerta si nascondano giochi elettorali. Fatto sta che dovrà dare una risposta entro giovedì.*



Ma 120 milioni all'anno o per tutti i tre anni? Nella seconda ipotesi Carletto farebbe bene a scappare a gambe levate


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma 120 milioni all'anno o per tutti i tre anni? Nella seconda ipotesi Carletto farebbe bene a scappare a gambe levate



Ci metterei la firma (magari se spesi bene sarebbe meglio).

Comunque dò zero possibilità a Ancelotti. Ci sarà qualcosa che stanno coprendo.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Ancelotti è un aziendalista, ma lo è perchè, proprio di suo (al contrario dell'asino che abbiamo in panchina) è un uomo straordinario e di grande bontà. Si dice che quando i presidenti gli telefonano, se la proposta non gli interessa, lui faccia rispondere la moglie. Perchè non sa dire NO a nessuno. Per non farlo restar male.

Spero che lascino in pace. Se non ha voglia di tornare (ed ha tutte le ragioni del mondo) è inutile insistere.


----------



## Jack14 (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera afferma che Galliani ha illustrato ad Ancelotti un piano molto ambizioso: tre anni di contratto e 120M di investimenti sul mercato. Carletto però dubita che dietro quest'offerta si nascondano giochi elettorali. Fatto sta che dovrà dare una risposta entro giovedì.*



Mai credere ad una cosa del genere. Spero proprio per lui, che Carletto tenga duro e rifiuti. Primo, per lui e perchè rimanga intatta in noi la sua immagine da vincente. Secondo, prendere un allenatore poco convinto sarebbe un errore madornale. Ricordiamoci già con Cerci come è finita. Immaginiamoci con un allenatore che dovrebbe trasmettere grinta e voglia di vincere. La sensazione è che per l'ennesima stagione un progetto vero non ci sia.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera afferma che Galliani ha illustrato ad Ancelotti un piano molto ambizioso: tre anni di contratto e 120M di investimenti sul mercato. Carletto però dubita che dietro quest'offerta si nascondano giochi elettorali. Fatto sta che dovrà dare una risposta entro giovedì.*



non mi ritengo ottimista ma qualcosa sta cambiando ....è successo qualcosa che noi non sappiamo altrimenti non vai a cercare ancelotti.
Non abbiamo cercato nomi di allenatori di spessore fino ad oggi,e il milan italiano è una bufala ,dato che galliani è partito per terra iberica....Berlusconi ha preso il soldi da qualche parte e secondo me devono per forza attrezzare la squadra per arrivare in europa.
I tre per me sono Emery conte e ancelotti....la quarta ipotesi,Montella credo sia poco reale perché secondo me adesso hanno capito che il tempo delle scommesse è finito.


----------



## Jack14 (26 Maggio 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> non mi ritengo ottimista ma qualcosa sta cambiando ....è successo qualcosa che noi non sappiamo altrimenti non vai a cercare ancelotti.
> Non abbiamo cercato nomi di allenatori di spessore fino ad oggi,e il milan italiano è una bufala ,dato che galliani è partito per terra iberica....Berlusconi ha preso il soldi da qualche parte e secondo me devono per forza attrezzare la squadra per arrivare in europa.
> I tre per me sono Emery conte e ancelotti....la quarta ipotesi,Montella credo sia poco reale perché secondo me adesso hanno capito che il tempo delle scommesse è finito.



se i soldi ci sono benissimo. Miglior modo per convincere Carletto è prendere un top player. Che lo facciano, aspettiamo con impazienza. Però dubito


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Maggio 2015)

Kondogbia altro nome fatto da Conte per rinforzare la Juve, come ho già scritto Galliani sta facendo un tentativo con Carlo ma allo stesso tempo sta valutando giocatori che Conte voleva


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera afferma che Galliani ha illustrato ad Ancelotti un piano molto ambizioso: tre anni di contratto e 120M di investimenti sul mercato. Carletto però dubita che dietro quest'offerta si nascondano giochi elettorali. Fatto sta che dovrà dare una risposta entro giovedì.*





Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma 120 milioni all'anno o per tutti i tre anni? Nella seconda ipotesi Carletto farebbe bene a scappare a gambe levate



120M per la campagna acquisti estiva. Così dice il Corriere della Sera a firma Monica Colombo.


----------



## smallball (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 120M per la campagna acquisti estiva. Così dice il Corriere della Sera a firma Monica Colombo.



non capisco proprio dove li possano prendere,senza altri soci


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> non capisco proprio dove li possano prendere,senza altri soci



Senza soci da nessuna parte. Ma senza soci non ha senso andare nè da Ancelotti, nè da Emery, nè da Mandzukic.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Maggio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> non capisco proprio dove li possano prendere,senza altri soci



li hanno i soci ,per forza....solo che non lo dicono.Ancora.
Senza un euro a questo ora avremmo sentito le solite sviolinate per il nostro allenatore,i soliti alibi degli infortuni e la riconferma con i soliti 10 summit ad arcore....invece il Gallo è a Madrid e li sta per forza combinando qualcosa.Anche solo per parlare con Ancelotti devi avere i soldi....altrimenti che ci vai a fare?


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera afferma che Galliani ha illustrato ad Ancelotti un piano molto ambizioso: tre anni di contratto e 120M di investimenti sul mercato. Carletto però dubita che dietro quest'offerta si nascondano giochi elettorali. Fatto sta che dovrà dare una risposta entro giovedì.*



A loro interessa semplicemente di continuare questo teatro fino al 31 maggio, poi annunceranno chi di dovere. Brocchi, Sarri o chi per loro. Non esiste che Berlusca sganci 120 milioni di euro, credo non lo abbia mai fatto neanche quando il Milan era il club che spendeva di più.


----------



## Jack14 (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera afferma che Galliani ha illustrato ad Ancelotti un piano molto ambizioso: tre anni di contratto e 120M di investimenti sul mercato. Carletto però dubita che dietro quest'offerta si nascondano giochi elettorali. Fatto sta che dovrà dare una risposta entro giovedì.*



Io faccio fatica a credere ai 120m anche perchè i nomi di mercato che girano sono sempre gli stessi dell'anno scorso. Mandzukic, Mario Suarez, rinnovo prestito Van Ginkel... Unica eccezione ci buttano li i nomi di Conte, Emery, Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia che sono palesemente specchietti per le allodole. Stessi nomi (ad esclusione di Kondogbia) che trapelavano l'anno scorso ma che erano chiaramente irragiungibili. Se davvero abbiamo 120 milioni cosa aspettiamo a prendere dico 1 giocatore bravo? Per ora solo proclami. Io inizierò a credere che abbiamo quei soldi al primo acquisto serio, ma per ora sento solo nomi vecchi o prestiti.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (26 Maggio 2015)

Qui ragazzi ancora Galliani non ha capito che il Milan e dei tifosi....se questa estate non ci sarà il mercato che hanno pronunciato oltre rischiare il linciaggio rischia anche di trovarsi uno stadio vuoto e sopratutto una curva che ogni domenica contesti al posto di tifare....qui servono i FATTI...qui servono TOP PLAYER ...qui serve che è ora che si tiri fuori i DENARI....se no la società Milan morirà ....qui per fare tornare entusiasmo ha mio avviso serve un allenatore con le palle e una formazione degna da MILAN e lo voglio scrivere in grande....secondo me che sono un sognatore mi piacerebbe vedere una squadra del genere 
4-3-1-2
D.lopez
Darmian HUMMELS de sciglio Antonelli 
GUNDOGAN KONDOGBIA bonavenura
ISCO 
menez CAVANI
PS:lo so che sto sognando ad occhi aperti...ma per fare ritornare l entusiasmo ad una tifoseria che gli è stato tolto devono fare questo tipo di mercato!


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

*AS: Ancelotti resterà un anno fermo. Niente ritorno al Milan. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2015)

*Peppe di Stefano (Sky): questa sera ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galliani e Ancelotti, a casa del tecnico italiano che per l'occasione vestirà i panni di cuoco. Si parlerà più approfonditamente del progetto rossonero. Inzaghi è stato già avvisato da Galliani. Intanto in questo momento Carletto sta firmando la rescissione con il Real Madrid.*


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *AS: Ancelotti resterà un anno fermo. Niente ritorno al Milan. *



Ormai ci manca che lo dicano in cinese...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *AS: Ancelotti resterà un anno fermo. Niente ritorno al Milan. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano (Sky): questa sera ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galliani e Ancelotti, a casa del tecnico italiano che per l'occasione vestirà i panni di cuoco. Si parlerà più approfonditamente del progetto rossonero. Inzaghi è stato già avvisato da Galliani. Intanto in questo momento Carletto sta firmando la rescissione con il Real Madrid.*



Comunque se fosse stato un "no" categorico non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di un secondo incontro.


----------



## Theochedeo (26 Maggio 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Qui ragazzi ancora Galliani non ha capito che il Milan e dei tifosi....se questa estate non ci sarà il mercato che hanno pronunciato oltre rischiare il linciaggio rischia anche di trovarsi uno stadio vuoto e sopratutto una curva che ogni domenica contesti al posto di tifare....qui servono i FATTI...qui servono TOP PLAYER ...qui serve che è ora che si tiri fuori i DENARI....se no la società Milan morirà ....qui per fare tornare entusiasmo ha mio avviso serve un allenatore con le palle e una formazione degna da MILAN e lo voglio scrivere in grande....secondo me che sono un sognatore mi piacerebbe vedere una squadra del genere
> 4-3-1-2
> D.lopez
> Darmian HUMMELS de sciglio Antonelli
> ...



Ecco questa sarebbe una squadra da consegnare ad Ancelotti (a parte De sciglio centrale XD). O gli dai questa squadra oppure non ha senso per me.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano (Sky): questa sera ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galliani e Ancelotti, a casa del tecnico italiano che per l'occasione vestirà i panni di cuoco. Si parlerà più approfonditamente del progetto rossonero. Inzaghi è stato già avvisato da Galliani. Intanto in questo momento Carletto sta firmando la rescissione con il Real Madrid.*



Quanto ama perdere tempo sto qua.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque se fosse stato un "no" categorico non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di un secondo incontro.



Per me è più un Galliani che chiede di poterne parlare ancora e Ancelotti per rispetto ed amicizia accetta. Ma mi pare Carlo abbia ampiamente deciso, poi certo se gli proponessero un progetto RICCHISSIMO allora forse cambia idea, ma siccome cosi pare non sarà.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque se fosse stato un "no" categorico non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di un secondo incontro.



Mah... a me sembra che solo per i giornali e la campagna elettorale del nano, il no non fosse categorico. A meno che non mentisse spudoratamente, Ancelotti è stato chiarissimo sulla sua decisione


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque se fosse stato un "no" categorico non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di un secondo incontro.



Sai, io penso che che gli abbia detto di no, però essendo venuto anche per qualcos'altro sta aspettando direttamente in Spagna. La speranza su chi sia l'alternativa in Spagna è ovvia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *AS: Ancelotti resterà un anno fermo. Niente ritorno al Milan. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano (Sky): questa sera ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galliani e Ancelotti, a casa del tecnico italiano che per l'occasione vestirà i panni di cuoco. Si parlerà più approfonditamente del progetto rossonero. Inzaghi è stato già avvisato da Galliani. Intanto in questo momento Carletto sta firmando la rescissione con il Real Madrid.*





Jino ha scritto:


> Per me è più un Galliani che chiede di poterne parlare ancora e Ancelotti per rispetto ed amicizia accetta. Ma mi pare Carlo abbia ampiamente deciso, poi certo se gli proponessero un progetto RICCHISSIMO allora forse cambia idea, ma siccome cosi pare non sarà.



Ancelotti non è un bambino che si lascia condizionare, parliamo di un uomo che ha avuto tantissime esperienze importanti. Se ci sarà questo secondo incontro è perché lui non ha chiuso del tutto la porta e Galliani ha intravisto lo spiraglio dove andare ad infilarsi. Poi si può tranquillamente risolvere in un nulla di fatto, ma per me le cose stanno così. Una piccola e remota possibilità c'è, ma Ancelotti ovviamente vuole vederci chiaro perché attualmente è un allenatore top e non verrebbe certo ad allenare questa banda di cialtroni rattoppata con Mandzukic e Kondogbia (per dire due nomi che circolano).


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2015)

Dite quello che volete ma io non reputo la rosa che abbiamo inferiore a tante altre società che sono più avanti di noi in classifica. La verità è che abbiamo un allenatore che non è all'altezza della situazione e ovviamente i giocatori non danno il meglio. Oppure mi direte che Biondini è meglio di De Jong o qualsiasi altro giocatori di Genoa, Sampdoria o società contro cui il Milan ha perso abbiano una rosa migliore della nostra?


----------



## 7volte (26 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me è più un Galliani che chiede di poterne parlare ancora e Ancelotti per rispetto ed amicizia accetta. Ma mi pare Carlo abbia ampiamente deciso, poi certo se gli proponessero un progetto RICCHISSIMO allora forse cambia idea, ma siccome cosi pare non sarà.


Concordo!!!!! Gli starà chiedendo semplicemnte consigli sul mercato...da buon amico quale è Carletto


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano (Sky): questa sera ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galliani e Ancelotti, a casa del tecnico italiano che per l'occasione vestirà i panni di cuoco. Si parlerà più approfonditamente del progetto rossonero. Inzaghi è stato già avvisato da Galliani. Intanto in questo momento Carletto sta firmando la rescissione con il Real Madrid.*



Vediamo quello che succede stasera. Manca poco, ormai. Penso sarà dentro o fuori. Attendiamo.

Ma attenzione ai galoppini scribacchini che il diavolo si è portato dietro. Li vedete qui


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano (Sky): questa sera ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galliani e Ancelotti, a casa del tecnico italiano che per l'occasione vestirà i panni di cuoco. Si parlerà più approfonditamente del progetto rossonero. Inzaghi è stato già avvisato da Galliani. Intanto in questo momento Carletto sta firmando la rescissione con il Real Madrid.*



Allora...

Partiamo da un presupposto fondamentale: Galliani non si sveglia una mattina col pensiero di andare a trattare Mandzukic. A differenza di Thiago Silva o Kondogbia, che logicamente sono giocatori adattabili in qualsiasi contesto, Mandzukic è un tipo di giocatore che se lo si prende lo si fa sapendo già l'impostazione del Milan dell'anno prossimo. Avere Cavani come prima punta comporta un'impostazione; un falso nueve alla Totti un'altra; e Mandzukic un'altra ancora. 
Questa impostazione la può dare solo il futuro allenatore.
Ragion per cui, il Milan sta già facendo il mercato per il prossimo tecnico. Inoltre, è doveroso ricordare che sia Mandzukic sia Kondogbia sono giocatori che Conte voleva alla Juve.

Secondo me, che sia a metà a giugno o sia l'anno prossimo, Berlusconi vuole Conte. Ma se quest'ultimo, per vari motivi, non si liberasse dopo la partita con la Croazia, il Milan lo aspetterebbe inserendo un traghettatore di lusso che al tempo stesso possa essere di notevole gradimento ai futuri soci cinesi. E le uniche figure adattabili a questo contesto sono due: Ancelotti e Lippi. 
Sia Ancelotti sia Lippi sono allenatori che hanno già ottenuto tutto nella loro carriera e in eccellenti rapporti con Berlusconi e Galliani, con l'unica differenza che il primo non ha mai allenato la Nazionale, che erediterebbe dopo l'addio di Conte.

Credo che tutto questo renda più difficile, ma non impossibile, la candidatura di Emery, che al Milan non verrebbe mai per fare il traghettatore. Con Emery si deciderebbe in pratica di mollare Conte, anche se in uno scenario con Emery al Milan, non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se Berlusconi lo esonerasse pur di arrivare a Conte.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

Io non capisco perché viene così incensato emery quando rappresenta una scommessa al pari di montella. A me non piace nessuno dei due ma devo ammettere che all'andata della semifinale di europa league ( il ritorno non l'ho visto) la fiorentina ha avuto 10 occasioni chiare per passare in vantaggio salvo poi prendere l'imbarcata.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché viene così incensato emery quando rappresenta una scommessa al pari di montella. A me non piace nessuno dei due ma devo ammettere che all'andata della semifinale di europa league ( il ritorno non l'ho visto) la fiorentina ha avuto 10 occasioni chiare per passare in vantaggio salvo poi prendere l'imbarcata.



esatto. 
Emery può tranquillamente fallire da noi. Non conosce il nostro calcio, e soprattutto non è un mago. 
Io mi auguro possa arrivare in un modo o in un altro conte. E' lui quello di cui abbiamo bisogno per ripartire.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Allora...
> 
> Partiamo da un presupposto fondamentale: Galliani non si sveglia una mattina col pensiero di andare a trattare Mandzukic. A differenza di Thiago Silva o Kondogbia, che logicamente sono giocatori adattabili in qualsiasi contesto, Mandzukic è un tipo di giocatore che se lo si prende lo si fa sapendo già l'impostazione del Milan dell'anno prossimo. Avere Cavani come prima punta comporta un'impostazione; un falso nueve alla Totti un'altra; e Mandzukic un'altra ancora.
> Questa impostazione la può dare solo il futuro allenatore.
> ...



Permettimi ma qui si sogna ad occhi aperti...di cinesi ancora nemmeno l'ombra.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché viene così incensato emery quando rappresenta una scommessa al pari di montella. A me non piace nessuno dei due ma devo ammettere che all'andata della semifinale di europa league ( il ritorno non l'ho visto) la fiorentina ha avuto 10 occasioni chiare per passare in vantaggio salvo poi prendere l'imbarcata.



Tutti e due scelte rischiose, ma oggettivamente va detto che Emery è un allenatore che ha vinto un trofeo a livello europeo e uno che fa correre di brutto le sue squadre, nonchè uno dalla personalità molto forte come Conte e Mourinho. 
Montella non ha lo stesso curriculum e nemmeno le stesse doti. E' "solo" uno dei migliori allenatori emergenti, ma il Milan in questo momento ha bisogno di certezze, non di emergenti.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Permettimi ma qui si sogna ad occhi aperti...di cinesi ancora nemmeno l'ombra.



Sta vendendo il Milan ai comunisti.
Non potrebbe mai annunciarlo durante la campagna elettorale.

Tra tempi politici e tempi tecnici bisogna per forza aspettare giugno.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutti e due scelte rischiose, ma oggettivamente va detto che Emery è un allenatore che ha vinto un trofeo a livello europeo e uno che fa correre di brutto le sue squadre, nonchè uno dalla personalità molto forte come Conte e Mourinho.
> Montella non ha lo stesso curriculum e nemmeno le stesse doti. E' "solo" uno dei migliori allenatori emergenti, ma il Milan in questo momento ha bisogno di certezze, non di emergenti.


Si ma generalmente le squadre di montella giocano un buon calcio e sarei curioso di vederlo con calciatori di un certo livello. Emery è a mio parere un emergente come montella perché dovrebbe confrontarsi con un contesto come quello italiano in cui solitamente gli allenatori stranieri falliscono.
Personalmente i nomi migliori sarebbero Ancelotti e Conte e poi secondo me si piazza proprio Montella.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché viene così incensato emery quando rappresenta una scommessa al pari di montella. A me non piace nessuno dei due ma devo ammettere che all'andata della semifinale di europa league ( il ritorno non l'ho visto) la fiorentina ha avuto 10 occasioni chiare per passare in vantaggio salvo poi prendere l'imbarcata.



L'alternativa Montella sai già perfettamente quanto sia mediocre.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> L'alternativa Montella sai già perfettamente quanto sia mediocre.


Non sono un fan di Montella ma non capisco da cosa si deduce questa mediocrità. A me sembra che ha avuto una squadra di medio livello e zeppa di infortunati che ha fatto giocare decentemente raggiungendo buoni obiettivi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non sono un fan di Montella ma non capisco da cosa si deduce questa mediocrità. A me sembra che ha avuto una squadra di medio livello e zeppa di infortunati che ha fatto giocare decentemente raggiungendo buoni obiettivi.



è pura e semplice esterofilia


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> è pura e semplice esterofilia


A questo punto mi devo dire d'accordo. O si prende Mourinho, Ancelotti, Guardiola che sono i top, o un quasi top a livello campionato come Conte oppure si va su una scommessa come Emery, mihalovich, Montella che a mio parere hanno tutti le medesime possibilità di far bene e male.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non sono un fan di Montella ma non capisco da cosa si deduce questa mediocrità. A me sembra che ha avuto una squadra di medio livello e zeppa di infortunati che ha fatto giocare decentemente raggiungendo buoni obiettivi.



Vai a leggere quello che pensano i tifosi della Fiorentina. In tutti i momenti chiave, ha fallito. Sempre, sbagliando tutto. Campionato, Coppa Italia, Europa League

Se devo prendermi uno per accontentarmi del bel gioco (manco stessimo parlando del Tiki Taka), vado a prendermi Spalletti e di certo non Montella


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vai a leggere quello che pensano i tifosi della Fiorentina. In tutti i momenti chiave, ha fallito. Sempre, sbagliando tutto. Campionato, Coppa Italia, Europa League
> 
> Se devo prendermi uno per accontentarmi del bel gioco (manco stessimo parlando del Tiki Taka), vado a prendermi Spalletti e di certo non Montella


I tifosi a mio parere sono sempre estremamente esigenti quasi fino ad essere squilibrati nei giudizi. A mio parere la fiorentina ha una squadra per niente forte, anzi ad eccezione del centrocampo, il milan è addirittura più forte.
E poi a dirla tutta quando venne Ancelotti da noi era un perdente odiato dai tifosi della juve, quindi sono giudizi che lasciano il tempo che trovano


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano (Sky): questa sera ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galliani e Ancelotti, a casa del tecnico italiano che per l'occasione vestirà i panni di cuoco. Si parlerà più approfonditamente del progetto rossonero. Inzaghi è stato già avvisato da Galliani. Intanto in questo momento Carletto sta firmando la rescissione con il Real Madrid.*



Comincio a pensare che lo convincano, non vai a cena la seconda volta a parlare di cricket


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2015)

rovineranno anche questa bandiera, povero carletto


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano (Sky): questa sera ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galliani e Ancelotti, a casa del tecnico italiano che per l'occasione vestirà i panni di cuoco. Si parlerà più approfonditamente del progetto rossonero. Inzaghi è stato già avvisato da Galliani. Intanto in questo momento Carletto sta firmando la rescissione con il Real Madrid.*



*Pistocchi rilancia, tramite il titolo della Gazzetta, il suo "scoop" su Emery





*

*Esclude inoltre Ancelotti, Montella, Conte e Brocchi.*


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Maggio 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> è pura e semplice esterofilia



L'esterofilia non c'entra niente, se venissero Conte o Ancelotti non sarei contrario come lo sono per Montella. Semplicemente se devo scegliere tra un mediocre e uno che sta può vincere la seconda Uefa di fila, scelgo il secondo a occhi chiusi


----------



## Butcher (26 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pistocchi rilancia, tramite il titolo della Gazzetta, il suo "scoop" su Emery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pistacchino deve per forza prenderci, altrimenti rischia di affondare con tutte le scarpe.


----------



## il condor (26 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Pistacchino deve per forza prenderci, altrimenti rischia di affondare con tutte le scarpe.



più che altro speriamo che ci azzecchi perchè tolto lui, Conte e Ancelotti le alternative mettono i brividi


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pistocchi rilancia, tramite il titolo della Gazzetta, il suo "scoop" su Emery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speriamo abbia ragione


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2015)

*Come riporta Di Marzio ci sono poche possibilità che Ancelotti accetti la panchina del Milan, Galliani proverà a far leva sul fatto che è grazie al Milan se è diventato grande piuttosto che sul fattore interesse viste le ultime esperienze importanti che ha fatto l'allenatore.

Per quanto riguarda il mercato il Milan vuole acquistare 5 giocatori importanti: Un difensore, due mezzali e due attaccanti,dal club rossonero ci sarebbe un budget reale e concreto. Si partira prima di tutto da Montolivo che prenderà il posto di De Jong davanti alla difesa, in partenza c'è invece Rami.*


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

*Sky: la decisione finale di Ancelotti arriverà entro Venerdì*


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pistocchi rilancia, tramite il titolo della Gazzetta, il suo "scoop" su Emery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me Pistocchi piace come opinionista (uno dei pochi), e gli credo anche perchè mi pare serio , però nn e le faccine.


----------



## kollaps (26 Maggio 2015)

27/5 finale di Europa League.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la decisione finale di Ancelotti arriverà entro Venerdì*



Ancora 3 cene


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la decisione finale di Ancelotti arriverà entro Venerdì*



Se viene è perché non è in grado dire di no.. questo vuol dire che verrà perché è stato costretto. Che senso ha chiamare uno contro voglia?

Lasciamo il povero uomo in pace


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> 27/5 finale di Europa League.


Mi fai morì, sei un grande fan di emery.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ancora 3 cene



Che non vadano a un All You Can Eat. Con Bronzetti può finire male.


----------



## kollaps (26 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Mi fai morì, sei un grande fan di emery.



Perchè credo a Pistocchi, mentre non credo a tutti gli altri "scoop"
Spero in Ancelotti o Emery, il primo lo vedo difficile, mentre il secondo lo vedo realizzabile.
Più che altro perchè si adattarebbe a buoni/ottimi giocatori visto che al Siviglia non ha mai avuto campionissimi...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2015)

Quotate le ultime news per piacere... ma quante volte deve essere ripetuto?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la decisione finale di Ancelotti arriverà entro Venerdì*


.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la decisione finale di Ancelotti arriverà entro Venerdì*



Nonostante la sua chiusura all'inizio se da una risposta entro Venerdì c'è 00,01 che ci sta pensando, altrimenti avrebbe già detto non definitivo ieri sera almeno io la penso cosi, se dovrà dire di no manderà la moglie  persona troppo buona Carletto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la decisione finale di Ancelotti arriverà entro Venerdì*



A me continua a sembrare una situazione surreale.
Non ci credo neanche sotto tortura che Ancelotti debba essere convinto, o che possa cambiare idea se fossero sincere le sue dichiarazioni di fermarsi un anno.
E in più aggiungiamoci la strana coincidenza delle elezioni nel giorno successivo (il silenzio elettorale inizia sabato).

Per me è già tutto deciso da molto tempo, e Ancelotti sta al gioco.
L'esito non lo so.. potrebbe essere un teatrino in entrambi i versi. 
Ma sicuramente sarebbe più vantaggioso fare l' annuncio esplosivo di un si...


----------



## Reblanck (26 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato il Milan vuole acquistare 5 giocatori importanti: Un difensore, due mezzali e due attaccanti,dal club rossonero ci sarebbe un budget reale e concreto. Si partira prima di tutto da Montolivo che prenderà il posto di De Jong davanti alla difesa, in partenza c'è invece Rami.*



5 giocatori va bene,però bisogno vedere chi sono questi 5 giocatori eheheheheh


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio ci sono poche possibilità che Ancelotti accetti la panchina del Milan, Galliani proverà a far leva sul fatto che è grazie al Milan se è diventato grande piuttosto che sul fattore interesse viste le ultime esperienze importanti che ha fatto l'allenatore.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato il Milan vuole acquistare 5 giocatori importanti: Un difensore, due mezzali e due attaccanti,dal club rossonero ci sarebbe un budget reale e concreto. Si partira prima di tutto da Montolivo che prenderà il posto di De Jong davanti alla difesa, in partenza c'è invece Rami.*


A partire non dovevano essere almeno 10 giocatori?
Spero sia un modo per dire che ne arrivano 5 FORTI, e gli altri partenti cessi ahimè verranno sostituiti da altri cessi.

Perchè se parliamo di 5 "sostituzioni" esatte, significa che all'incirca verranno ceduti solo Essien, Muntari, Pazzini, Mexes, De jong.
E Bonera, Abbiati, Zaccardo? Alex? Bocchetti riscattato? Cerci? Destro? Van Ginkel rinnova il prestito? Rami?
Questo sempre basandomi sull'equazione "non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno"


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A partire non dovevano essere almeno 10 giocatori?
> Spero sia un modo per dire che ne arrivano 5 FORTI, e gli altri partenti cessi ahimè verranno sostituiti da altri cessi.
> 
> Perchè se parliamo di 5 "sostituzioni" esatte, significa che all'incirca verranno ceduti solo Essien, Muntari, Pazzini, Mexes, De jong.
> ...



Conta però che abbiamo una rosa ampissima e quindi va sfoltita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*



Se non fosse una vera trattativa Bronzetti non servirebbe a nulla, ad ogni modo credo che già quando finiranno si saprà qualcosa sul futuro di Ancelotti.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*



Io spero solo che questi non prendano in giro Ancelotti perché è una brava persona. Non merita di fare le figuracce che ha fatto l'uomo del bagagliaio.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*



Secondo me la trattativa è più aperta di quanto vogliano farci sembrare. IMHO siamo sul 50% di possibilità che venga.


----------



## bargnani83 (26 Maggio 2015)

suma a top calcio 24 e anche ordine in collegamento telefonico hanno detto che se ancelotti accetta vuol dire che è la garanzia vivente di un ritorno a certi investimenti se non accetta sono in poche parole _azzi amari.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*



Credo che siamo l'unico club al mondo che porta avanti le trattative solo ed esclusivamente tramite pranzi, cene, merende, colazioni, spuntini notturni ecc


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la trattativa è più aperta di quanto vogliano farci sembrare. IMHO siamo sul 50% di possibilità che venga.



Anche secondo me,non credo che il geometra stia facendo tutte queste "sceneggiate" per tornare a casa a mani vuote,poi il nano non credo voglia presentarsi alle elezioni con un fail.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> suma a top calcio 24 e anche ordine in collegamento telefonico hanno detto che se ancelotti accetta vuol dire che è la garanzia vivente di un ritorno a certi investimenti se non accetta sono in poche parole _azzi amari.



Ho sentito anch'io Suma.
Figuriamoci se i servi possono annunciare in questo modo un mercato fallimentare... chiaro che sanno già che arriva il si di Ancelotti...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho sentito anch'io Suma.
> Figuriamoci se i servi possono annunciare in questo modo un mercato fallimentare... chiaro che sanno già che arriva il si di Ancelotti...



Lo penso anche io. Però, aspettiamo. La "sorpresa" con questi è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*



Colpo in vista delle elezioni?


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se i servi possono annunciare in questo modo un mercato fallimentare... chiaro che sanno già che arriva il si di Ancelotti...



.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

Se dice si tutti sintonizzati su sky per vedere la faccia di Alciato e immortalarla.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> suma a top calcio 24 e anche ordine in collegamento telefonico hanno detto che se ancelotti accetta vuol dire che è la garanzia vivente di un ritorno a certi investimenti se non accetta sono in poche parole _azzi amari.



Che poi cosa vuol dire? E' un po' come la storia dei 30 milioni che c'erano per Iturbe e non c'erano per nessun'altro.
Se veramente si vuol fare un grande mercato, se salta Ancelotti, si va su Klopp o Emery e si pensa a prendere qualche buon giocatore. Non è che perchè non arriva Ancelotti, allora dobbiamo prendere solo p0. Mica li caccia lui i soldi.
Queste contraddizioni, anche piuttosto ridicole e palesi, sono l'emblema del caos che regna sovrano tra la nostra dirigenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*



Speriamo che entro stasera ci sia finalmente qualcosa di definitivo.


----------



## bargnani83 (26 Maggio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Che poi cosa vuol dire? E' un po' come la storia dei 30 milioni che c'erano per Iturbe e non c'erano per nessun'altro.
> Se veramente si vuol fare un grande mercato, se salta Ancelotti, si va su Klopp o Emery e si pensa a prendere qualche buon giocatore. Non è che perchè non arriva Ancelotti, allora dobbiamo prendere solo p0. Mica li caccia lui i soldi.
> Queste contraddizioni, anche piuttosto ridicole e palesi, sono l'emblema del caos che regna sovrano tra la nostra dirigenza.



Il concetto e' che se ancelotti rifiuta vuol dire che la campagna di rafforzamento non e' poi cosi allettante come dice galliani.


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Il concetto e' che se ancelotti rifiuta vuol dire che la campagna di rafforzamento non e' poi cosi allettante come dice galliani.


In linea di massima si ma potrebbe anche essere che semplicemente Ancelotti non vuole allenare.


----------



## The P (26 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> suma a top calcio 24 e anche ordine in collegamento telefonico hanno detto che se ancelotti accetta vuol dire che è la garanzia vivente di un ritorno a certi investimenti se non accetta sono in poche parole _azzi amari.



se li spendiamo per Suarez e Manzukic begli investimenti, viene di corsa Carletto.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Maggio 2015)

Spero vivamente e con tutto il cuore che Carletto RIFIUTI!!! Questa società è una manica di pezzenti che ci prende per i fondelli da anni e che sta continuando anche adesso con questa ridicola pantomima dei cinesi,tailandesi,etc etc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2015)

Peppe di Stefano ha addirittura riferito in diretta che la pasta alla carbonara fatta da Ancelotti sta piacendo ai commensali... che teatro


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano ha addirittura riferito in diretta che la pasta alla carbonara fatta da Ancelotti sta piacendo ai commensali... che teatro



Il diavolo si è portato appresso i giullari


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano ha addirittura riferito in diretta che la pasta alla carbonara fatta da Ancelotti sta piacendo ai commensali... che teatro



Che buffoni, mai visto un club fare questi teatrini. Per prendere un allenatore poi, manco stessero comprando Messi e Ronaldo. Non posso neanche immaginare gli show che ci aspettano quest'estate


----------



## bargnani83 (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano ha addirittura riferito in diretta che la pasta alla carbonara fatta da Ancelotti sta piacendo ai commensali... che teatro



Ma non si vergognano a dire queste cose
Che squallore


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Maggio 2015)

Stanno delirando tutti in quel di Madrid. Galliani è fin troppo euforico. Sinceramente, se l'affare è davvero allo 0% di possibilità come dicono a Sky perchè Di Stefano ha dovuto andare fino nella capitale spagnola per tenerci costantemente informati sulla trattativa? Non dovrebbero esserci sviluppi, no? Sempre più convinto che abbiano già deciso tutto e che aspettino solo il giorno prima delle elezioni per fare il botto mediatico annunciando il ritorno di Carletto


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano ha addirittura riferito in diretta che la pasta alla carbonara fatta da Ancelotti sta piacendo ai commensali... che teatro



Muoio.

Solo da noi certe cose.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*



Ho visto il servizio, mamma che menestrello Peppe Di Stefano, 6 minuti di servizio sul nulla.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano ha addirittura riferito in diretta che la pasta alla carbonara fatta da Ancelotti sta piacendo ai commensali... che teatro



Adesso ci racconteranno anche quanti "ruttini" hanno fatto i 'commensali'!!!


----------



## franck3211 (26 Maggio 2015)

Fonti riferiscono di pressing forte con alto budget per il mercato e quadriennale per Carlo


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano ha addirittura riferito in diretta che la pasta alla carbonara fatta da Ancelotti sta piacendo ai commensali... che teatro



Ci sono novità in merito al secondo e al dessert ?


----------



## Dany20 (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*


Speriamo bene.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Bronzetti sono arrivati a casa di Ancelotti. Al via la cena, forse decisiva per il futuro del tecnico.*



Ancelotti avrà speso tutti i soldi della liquidazione di Florentino per sfamare i due cinghiali Galliani e Bronzetti


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Si staranno mangiando anche i tavoli e le sedie, per Dio!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (26 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ancora 3 cene



Galliani non concluderà niente, ma si sarà scrofanato cene su cene a sbafo.
Devono avergli proibito Giannino in Italia e ha pensato bene di crearsi un'alternativa all'estero...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

*Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*


----------



## Schism75 (26 Maggio 2015)

A me Ancelotti non piace. Ma se é l'unico modo per fare un mercato folle, che Ancelotti sia. Io spero però in conte.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*





.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*



Praticamente è lì per un tour gastronomico...


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*



Come mi sono ridotto, a tifare spudoratamente un suo ritorno.

Me l'avessero detto 6 anni fa mi sarei sparato.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*



Galliani non vuole esporsi a figuracce. Queste parole significano che Ancelotti ha già detto di sì, ora parla così giusto per far risultare eroico il suo arrembaggio.
E' praticamente fatta


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*


Teatrino con il botto mediatico finale, scommettete?
Io dico che torna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*



Ma che è sta roba? Tre giorni a Madrid a mangiare come un bue.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*



Se fallisce anche stavolta meglio resti lì e non si azzardi a tornare a Milano.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Il Gallo prossimo AD della guida Michelin


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*


Spero si concluda positivamente solo perchè con Ancelotti si ritornerebbe a investire decentemente.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

*Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver".*


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*



Ma ha senso prendere un allenatore non convinto ?

Emery doveva essere il piano A, non la riserva.


----------



## de sica (26 Maggio 2015)

Il suo viaggio più che essere votato alla costruzione del Milan futuro, sembra sempre di più un viaggio enogastronomico 

Mamma mia, adesso scrocca pure le cene a carletto


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver":*



Inzaghi sarà pervaso da ondate di entusiasmo  come godo



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma ha senso prendere un allenatore non convinto ?
> 
> Emery doveva essere il piano A, non la riserva.



Vediamo, dipende da cosa non è convinto. Se è un discorso di motivazione allora è abbastanza grave, se deve convincerlo tramite un progetto allora ci sta. Spero solo che Ancelotti non molli di un millimetro e si faccia assicurare il meglio


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver".*



Di questo passo lo annunciano il giorno prima delle elezioni.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma ha senso prendere un allenatore non convinto ?
> 
> Emery doveva essere il piano A, non la riserva.



Se si incontrano ancora è perchè tutto sommato non gli dispiacerebbe.
Magari stanno discutendo solo dell'ingaggio.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la cena. Galliani:"Sono qui per riportarlo al Milan. Non mollo. Gli ho detto di decidere per il sì. Domani sera ci sarà un'altra cena".*



Domani sera ci sarà anche la finale di Europa League. Chissà se si scoprirà anche il futuro di Emery ..


----------



## Marilson (26 Maggio 2015)

Godo per Inzaghi, indipendentemente se Carletto torni a casa o meno


----------



## il condor (26 Maggio 2015)

Mamma mia che teatro. Se Galliani va alla Scala da un giro a tutti.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Domani sera ci sarà anche la finale di Europa League. Chissà se si scoprirà anche il futuro di Emery ..



Ormai è abbastanza chiaro che Emery è la ruota di scorta nel caso Ancelotti decida di fermarsi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver".*



credo proprio che Carletto abbia già accettato,la si sta tirando per le lunghe al fine di creare il solito teatrino.
Comunque sarei soddisfatto di un suo ritorno,considerando che Conte non si muoverà e gli altri nomi che circolano hanno tutt'altro appeal e palmares.
Infine,il ritorno di Ancelotti(che negli ultimi anni ha allenato squadre ricche ed importanti come Real e Psg) sarebbe la conferma che c'è realmente l'intenzione di riportare il club ai livelli che gli competono.
Quindi ben venga


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

A Di Stefano e Pellegatti glielo tireranno qualche osso dalla finestra?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Di Stefano e Pellegatti glielo tireranno qualche osso dalla finestra?



Stavo pensando lo stesso, chissà se il Gallo gli ha portato gli scarti. Mi immagino già Pellegatti mangiare i rimasugli di pancetta della carbonara con ingordigia "grazie Adrianooo grazie"


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ormai è abbastanza chiaro che Emery è la ruota di scorta nel caso Ancelotti decida di fermarsi.



Il sogno è che Emery stia facendo la parte del Maxi Lopez segregato in hotel in attesa di Tevez  Se così fosse comunque vada cascheremmo bene. Ma direi che è fantamercato.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il sogno è che Emery stia facendo la parte del Maxi Lopez segregato in hotel in attesa di Tevez  Se così fosse comunque vada cascheremmo bene. Ma direi che è fantamercato.



Mah non lo so, io non sono per niente sicuro che Ancelotti=tanti sesterzi da investire.

Senza voler andare off topic, penso di Ancelotti quello che penso di Mandzukic, ci sono alternative migliori, ma nulla ci assicura che le andremo a prendere. Quindi da una parte spero rifiuti perchè non lo vedo molto bene, dall'altra spero accetti perchè le alternative del condom possono essere da vomito.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che teatro. Se Galliani va alla Scala da un giro a tutti.



Nel bene e nel male, le nostre trattative sono sempre epiche e/o stancanti e/o piene di tensione. 
Solo da noi sono così.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Maggio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Il concetto e' che se ancelotti rifiuta vuol dire che la campagna di rafforzamento non e' poi cosi allettante come dice galliani.



Sì, però è un ragionamento che possiamo fare noi tifosi, non dovrebbe essere un concetto che passa dalla società, e nemmeno da Milan channel, che ne è di fatto il portavoce.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah non lo so, io non sono per niente sicuro che Ancelotti=tanti sesterzi da investire.



E' impossibile che Ancelotti torni senza la garanzia di avere una squadra che lotti fin da subito per lo scudetto.

Sono d'accordo con te che c'è di meglio rispetto a Mandzukic (ad esempio Jackson Martinez), ma ci sono comunque diversi fattori da considerare: Ancelotti con che modulo giocherebbe? Mandzukic è il tipo di attaccante che vorrebbe Ancelotti? Spendere meno per Mandzukic consentirebbe di spendere di più per un altro giocatore?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Maggio 2015)

Vicenda vergognosa


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver".*



Milan, con Ancelotti tornano i "vecchi" preparatori: Vecchi e Mauri


----------



## Casnop (27 Maggio 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> credo proprio che Carletto abbia già accettato,la si sta tirando per le lunghe al fine di creare il solito teatrino.
> Comunque sarei soddisfatto di un suo ritorno,considerando che Conte non si muoverà e gli altri nomi che circolano hanno tutt'altro appeal e palmares.
> Infine,il ritorno di Ancelotti(che negli ultimi anni ha allenato squadre ricche ed importanti come Real e Psg) sarebbe la conferma che c'è realmente l'intenzione di riportare il club ai livelli che gli competono.
> Quindi ben venga



Non credo che si ponga più il problema del se Ancelotti ritorna, ma del come lo fa, ovvero con quale progetto di squadra. Si legge dell'acquisto di due mezzali di centrocampo, di un Montolivo regista basso alla Pirlo. Ne sarei stupito, il Montolivo prima dell'infortunio aveva dimostrato scarsa attitudine al ruolo per limiti di resistenza atletica, due anni ed un grave incidente in più non hanno migliorato il quadro. È il ruolo chiave dell'Ancelotti style. Pensarci bene.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver".*




.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Maggio 2015)

adesso mi sembra che torna


----------



## Sotiris (27 Maggio 2015)

lo spostamento della partita con l'Atalanta a sabato sera potrebbe permettere l'annuncio prima che si aprano le urne, scusate se penso sempre male.....

voglio precisare una cosa: io non avrei mai ripreso Carletto perché sono contrario ai ritorni, io voglio che si guardi sempre avanti, e non so se arriverà, però se dovesse arrivare parliamo di uno dei primi 3 allenatori al Mondo, sta coi Mourinho e Guardiola a parer mio, quindi massimo sostegno e di certo non lo schiferei.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver".*


Le probabilità aumentano. Vediamo. I ritorni non sono mai funzionati. Speriamo in un mercato competitivo.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

Certo che se torna é un passo indietro notevole per la sua carriera, spero che abbia avuto delle garanzie di grandi mercati altrimenti é folle. A quanto ho letto avrebbe chiesto anche della situazione della cessione delle quote societarie.


----------



## The P (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver".*



A me sembra chiaro che in questi tre giorni stanno riprogrammando la stagione. Galliani sta informando Ancelotti riguardo a nuovi soci, progetti per il futuro, budget di mercato e perché no, stanno parlando anche dei possibili acquisti. 

Come avevo già espresso in questo topic (http://www.milanworld.net/allenatore-milan-i-pro-dellarrivo-di-ancelotti-vt28474.html) Ancelotti è forse per noi tifosi la garanzia massima di avere un mercato molto importante e allestire una squadra competitiva.

A questo punto forza Carletto!


----------



## Iblahimovic (27 Maggio 2015)

Galliani più patetico del solito


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Maggio 2015)

Entro sabato lo annunciano, cosa si fa per portare a casa qualche voto in più (inutilmente)


----------



## folletto (27 Maggio 2015)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Entro sabato lo annunciano, cosa si fa per portare a casa qualche voto in più (inutilmente)



Inutilmente, hai detto bene. Se vogliono raccattare qualche voto oltre a Carletto (che imho sarebbe un grande errore) devono portare a casa almeno un giocatore di livello assoluto


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

*Il Corriere della Sera fa il punto della trattativa tra il Milan e Ancelotti, il quale avrebbe ricevuto la garanzia di un budget enorme per finanziare il mercato: 120 milioni di euro. Si è parlato inoltre dei nuovi soci che dovrebbero entrare nel club, ma Galliani sta facendo leva anche sui sentimenti e il legame storico tra il tecnico e i colori rossoneri. E se quella di Ancelotti sarà una scelta anche di cuore, la sua famiglia che preme per un ritorno a Milano potrebbe essere determinante nella decisione finale, che dovrebbe arrivare entro oggi.*


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

*Tuttosport si concentra sulle indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni sulla campagna acquisti promessa ad Ancelotti, che potrebbe contare su cinque campioni: un difensore, due centrocampisti e due attaccanti. Oltre a questi giocatori importanti, la rosa sarebbe completata con un gruppo di rinforzi di media caratura per fare un Milan forte in campo e in panchina.*


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Ancelotti è ancora abbastanza scettico riguardo la proposta del Milan. I segnali che spingono verso l'anno sabbatico sono diversi. Nel caso in cui il corteggiamento non andasse in porto, il piano B si chiama Unai Emery, quello C... Antonio Conte. *


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Ancelotti è ancora abbastanza scettico riguardo la proposta del Milan. I segnali che spingono verso l'anno sabbatico sono diversi. Nel caso in cui il corteggiamento non andasse in porto, il piano B si chiama Unai Emery, quello C... Antonio Conte. *



Cadiamo in piedi in ogni caso.
Aggiungo che la pista Montella è poco credibile, sia perchè non darebbe certezze sia perchè Della Valle sarebbe disposto a pagarlo pur di non farlo andare al Milan.


----------



## il condor (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Ancelotti è ancora abbastanza scettico riguardo la proposta del Milan. I segnali che spingono verso l'anno sabbatico sono diversi. Nel caso in cui il corteggiamento non andasse in porto, il piano B si chiama Unai Emery, quello C... Antonio Conte. *



Poi passeremo al piano D Montella e al piano E Sarri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Ancelotti è ancora abbastanza scettico riguardo la proposta del Milan. I segnali che spingono verso l'anno sabbatico sono diversi. Nel caso in cui il corteggiamento non andasse in porto, il piano B si chiama Unai Emery, quello C... Antonio Conte. *


Giorni decisivi, a seconda dell'allenatore capiremo anche il mercato che si andrà a fare. Ancelotti non verrebbe per allenare questi incapaci di sicuro.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

* SKY SPORT:Galliani incontrerà Ancelotti alle 18:00, subito dopo l'appuntamento con l'amministratore delegato dell'Atletico Madrid, Miguel Angel Gil.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Sky:""Come è andata? Ancelotti è un cuoco straordinario. La carbonara era meravigliosa. Se tornerà al Milan? Non si sa, ci vediamo anche domani. Se spero che arrivi al Milan? Io sono qui per questo. Domani sera si continua. Se domani è dentro o fuori? No, domani è un altro giorno. Con Carlo da giocatore e da allenatore abbiamo vinto 11 trofei internazionali. E' la nostra storia. L'ho incontrato per la prima volta nel 1987. Lui sa che se non mi dice sì adesso io vado con lui e la moglie a Vancouver".*



ahahah oddio ma è uno "stalker" ( come si scrive lol )   mi dispiace per Carletto tutta questa insistenza beh certo credo che lui non abbia chiuso del tutto la porta altrimenti non credo che arrivi al punto di insistere (almeno spero).


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> ahahah oddio ma è uno "stalker" ( come si scrive lol )   mi dispiace per Carletto tutta questa insistenza beh certo credo che lui non abbia chiuso del tutto la porta altrimenti non credo che arrivi al punto di insistere (almeno spero).



Ancelotti a mio parere ha un a accordo già da molto, se non con il cavolo che ci vediamo tre giorni di fila se non voglio venire in maniera assoluta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Ancelotti è ancora abbastanza scettico riguardo la proposta del Milan. I segnali che spingono verso l'anno sabbatico sono diversi. Nel caso in cui il corteggiamento non andasse in porto, il piano B si chiama Unai Emery, quello C... Antonio Conte. *



SE questi sono i nomi e non i Sarri e soprattutto Montella mi vanno bene tutti e tre.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Maggio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Poi passeremo al piano D Montella e al piano E Sarri



e una volta ricevuti i "no" da entrambi passeremo per i piani F e G... Inzaghi e Brocchi


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

Ci sono due opzioni:
- si stanno trovando per buttare giù i nomi con cui fare mercato (perchè se Ancelotti ha accettato, ha già accettato da tempo, non ci si muove così a caso)
- stanno facendo questo teatrino in attesa di altro (emery...stasera finale di el e nuovo incontro con carlo, secondo me sapremo tutto tra non molto, in un caso o nell'altro)

conte non lo calcolo perchè secondo me è impossibile

se arriva Carlo, è una conferma sia dei cinesi che di Ibra, a mio avviso


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ci sono due opzioni:
> - si stanno trovando per buttare giù i nomi con cui fare mercato (perchè se Ancelotti ha accettato, ha già accettato da tempo, non ci si muove così a caso)
> - stanno facendo questo teatrino in attesa di altro (emery...stasera finale di el e nuovo incontro con carlo, secondo me sapremo tutto tra non molto, in un caso o nell'altro)
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te soprattutto sul fatto che se arriva Carlo allora quasi sicuramente avremo nuovi soci, io penso che Berlusca ormai non spenderebbe nemmeno più 20 milioni per il milan.
Inoltre Carlo è proprio l'uomo adatto per una nuova proprietà che intende partire da un grande allenatore.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ci sono due opzioni:
> - si stanno trovando per buttare giù i nomi con cui fare mercato (perchè se Ancelotti ha accettato, ha già accettato da tempo, non ci si muove così a caso)
> - stanno facendo questo teatrino in attesa di altro (emery...stasera finale di el e nuovo incontro con carlo, secondo me sapremo tutto tra non molto, in un caso o nell'altro)
> 
> ...



Pure secondo me stanno parlando di mercato....dirà di si.
Vogliono puntatore su uno uomo milan,e carletto con un mercato buono può far bene....l ultima volta che ho visto giocare il milan a calcio l ho fatto guardando il suo milan!!so che molti tifano per emery.....é un allenatore giovane e dalle grandi prospettive ma per me ora forse la dirigenza non sta sbagliando ,serve qualcuno che dia una garanzia...Ancelotti di noi conosce tutto ,forse é davvero l unico che può ricreare le basi di quello che eravamo avendolo vissuto lui stesso.
Per emery se si dimostrerá un grande e noi ai nostri livelli non si chiuderebbero le porte oggi ma potrebbe sempre arrivare in un futuro...


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me, alla base di questa doppia opzione c'è la proprietà...

Ancelotti ---> Cinesi -----> Soldoni
Emery ----> Bee (o cinesi, ma propendo più per lui) ----> Doyen Sports

Questa è la mia impressione...in entrambi i casi, avremmo un cambio nel brevissimo che ci permetterebbe di tornare abbastanza competitivi.
Ovviamente con Bee non so che prospettive future ci aspetterebbero...sarebbe un arma a doppio taglio, forse.

In ogni caso, in base alle conferme o meno su Ancelotti, alle future dichiarazioni di Emery ed al mercato "nero su bianco" (parlo di acquisti veri, non di scoop giornalistici, nel giro di un paio di giorni penso sapremo la verità che ci hanno tenuto nascosta fino ad ora


----------



## il condor (27 Maggio 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> e una volta ricevuti i "no" da entrambi passeremo per i piani F e G... Inzaghi e Brocchi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> e una volta ricevuti i "no" da entrambi passeremo per i piani F e G... Inzaghi e Brocchi



Speriamo di non arrivare al piano Z... cioè Berlusconi stesso in panchina 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, Ancelotti è ancora abbastanza scettico riguardo la proposta del Milan. I segnali che spingono verso l'anno sabbatico sono diversi. Nel caso in cui il corteggiamento non andasse in porto, il piano B si chiama Unai Emery, quello C... Antonio Conte. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> * SKY SPORT:Galliani incontrerà Ancelotti alle 18:00, subito dopo l'appuntamento con l'amministratore delegato dell'Atletico Madrid, Miguel Angel Gil.*



Un pensiero per il giovane Alciato, non mollare


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Un pensiero per il giovane Alciato, non mollare


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

*Sky: confermato l'incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti alle ore 18. Molto probabilmente sarà un incontro da dentro o fuori. In mattinata Galliani e Ancelotti si sono recati a visitare Valdedebas, il centro sportivo del Real Madrid. C'è anche lo staff di Ancelotti, compreso il figlio Davide. Galliani proverà a far leva anche sullo stesso staff, e su Davide, per convincere il tecnico ad accettare il Milan. La riunione inizierà alle 18 e finirà intorno alle 21.*


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

Sarà dentro.
[MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] quota le notizie che commenti


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti alle ore 18. Molto probabilmente sarà un incontro da dentro o fuori. In mattinata Galliani e Ancelotti si sono recati a visitare Valdedebas, il centro sportivo del Real Madrid. C'è anche lo staff di Ancelotti, compreso il figlio Davide. Galliani proverà a far leva anche sullo stesso staff, e su Davide, per convincere il tecnico ad accettare il Milan. La riunione inizierà alle 18 e finirà intorno alle 21.*




Quotate le notizie che commentate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti alle ore 18. Molto probabilmente sarà un incontro da dentro o fuori. In mattinata Galliani e Ancelotti si sono recati a visitare Valdedebas, il centro sportivo del Real Madrid. C'è anche lo staff di Ancelotti, compreso il figlio Davide. Galliani proverà a far leva anche sullo stesso staff, e su Davide, per convincere il tecnico ad accettare il Milan. La riunione inizierà alle 18 e finirà intorno alle 21.*



Esonerato in modo poco elegante solo da due giorni, e già oggi torna nel centro sportivo del Real?
Per fare la guida turistica a Galliani?
Ma dai...


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo calciomercato.com, starebbe crescendo il pessimismo. Ancelotti sarebbe orientato a prendersi un anno sabbatico. *


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com, starebbe crescendo il pessimismo. Ancelotti sarebbe orientato a prendersi un anno sabbatico. *


Mi sembra strano ma credo che a quel punto Conte o Emery sarebbero in pole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro tra Galliani ed Ancelotti alle ore 18. Molto probabilmente sarà un incontro da dentro o fuori. In mattinata Galliani e Ancelotti si sono recati a visitare Valdedebas, il centro sportivo del Real Madrid. C'è anche lo staff di Ancelotti, compreso il figlio Davide. Galliani proverà a far leva anche sullo stesso staff, e su Davide, per convincere il tecnico ad accettare il Milan. La riunione inizierà alle 18 e finirà intorno alle 21.*






Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com, starebbe crescendo il pessimismo. Ancelotti sarebbe orientato a prendersi un anno sabbatico. *




*Berlusconi da Padova parla di Ancelotti:" Se torna? lo spero ma per il momento non ci sono novità ".*


----------



## Love (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com, starebbe crescendo il pessimismo. Ancelotti sarebbe orientato a prendersi un anno sabbatico. *



ho brutte sensazioni...per me alla fine ancelotti non viene conte resta ct montella alla viola...e noi ci ritroviamo o con brocchi o ancora peggio inzaghi...ancora e sempre lui...


----------



## robs91 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com, starebbe crescendo il pessimismo. Ancelotti sarebbe orientato a prendersi un anno sabbatico. *



E ' francamente imbarazzante tutto questo teatrino.Se Ancelotti non vuole venire, si cerca qualcun altro,punto.Basta con queste figuracce da disperati,dimostrano solo una grande debolezza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com, starebbe crescendo il pessimismo. Ancelotti sarebbe orientato a prendersi un anno sabbatico. *



Mi sa che non c'è niente da fare, peccato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com, starebbe crescendo il pessimismo. Ancelotti sarebbe orientato a prendersi un anno sabbatico. *



Se non torna con Ancelotti dopo tutta l'esposizione mediatica di questi giorni, si scrive veramente una delle pagine più nere di Galliani.
Secondo me ancora è impossibile una figuraccia del genere, mi aspetto sempre il peggio da questa società, ma stavolta sarei veramente stupito.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com, starebbe crescendo il pessimismo. Ancelotti sarebbe orientato a prendersi un anno sabbatico. *





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se non torna con Ancelotti dopo tutta l'esposizione mediatica di questi giorni, si scrive veramente una delle pagine più nere di Galliani.
> Secondo me ancora è impossibile una figuraccia del genere, mi aspetto sempre il peggio da questa società, ma stavolta sarei veramente stupito.



Concordo. Poi se Ancelotti avesse veramente intenzione di fermarsi credo l'avrebbe detto da subito. Secondo me in queste cene stanno programmando la prossima stagione, con tutto già deciso.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Il giullare e i menestrelli


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

*Peppe di Stefano di Sky in diretta da Madrid: Galliani e Ancelotti sono già a pranzo assieme*


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano di Sky in diretta da Madrid: Galliani e Ancelotti sono già a pranzo assieme*



mangiano sempre....


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano di Sky in diretta da Madrid: Galliani e Ancelotti sono già a pranzo assieme*



Io adesso non voglio essere ottimista ma se non ci fosse speranza che vanno a fare insieme di qui e di la? boh la cosa importante e che entro stasera si saprà finalmente qualcosa di definitivo.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano di Sky in diretta da Madrid: Galliani e Ancelotti sono già a pranzo assieme*




"Peppe vieni a prendere le ordinazioni"


----------



## ralf (27 Maggio 2015)

Intanto leggo in giro di 12 M per Mario Suarez,AGGHIACCIANTE


----------



## wfiesso (27 Maggio 2015)

Quando vedo pellegatti mi sale il crimine ...
Comunque se è andato a madrid a pranzare/cenare e basta e torna senza ancelotti a linste lo ammazzano, non si salverà neanche con il fantomatico "ci abbiamo provato"... O lo porta o rischia grosso stavolta


----------



## wfiesso (27 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Intanto leggo in giro di 12 M per Mario Suarez,AGGHIACCIANTE



Spero sia una bufala clamorosa...


----------



## The P (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano di Sky in diretta da Madrid: Galliani e Ancelotti sono già a pranzo assieme*



Questi stanno programmando la stagione dai... sono sempre insieme da 3 giorni. Com'è possibile che non sia fatta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano di Sky in diretta da Madrid: Galliani e Ancelotti sono già a pranzo assieme*




*Galliani tornerà a Milano domani sera verso le 19.30.*


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Peppe di Stefano di Sky in diretta da Madrid: Galliani e Ancelotti sono già a pranzo assieme*


*

Galliani fissa il viaggio di ritorno. Tornerà a Milano domani alle 19:30*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Questi stanno programmando la stagione dai... sono sempre insieme da 3 giorni. Com'è possibile che non sia fatta...



Sinceramente mi stanno venendo dei dubbi pure a me ( sempre convinta che arriverà Montella) che fanno 3 giorni di fila sempre insieme per poi ricevere un no mah.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Galliani fissa il viaggio di ritorno. Tornerà a Milano domani alle 19:30*



Quindi potrà scroccare un'altra cena e un altro pranzo 

A parte gli scherzi, io continuo a pensare a cosa dirà Emery stasera nel post partita. Sicuramente mi sbaglio ma ho il sospetto che alla fine verrà annunciato lui.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2015)

Galliani non torna da Madrid senza niente, tornerà con 10 kg in più con tutti i pranzi e cene che si fa


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quindi potrà scroccare un'altra cena e un altro pranzo
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, io continuo a pensare a cosa dirà Emery stasera nel post partita. Sicuramente mi sbaglio ma ho il sospetto che alla fine verrà annunciato lui.



La questione è strana.
Casualmente Galliani decide di tornare il giorno dopo la finale di Europa League.
Emery non credo rimarrà a Siviglia, dopo 2 anni (non voglio gufargliela, però contro il Dnipro...) da campione dell'el, potrebbe andarsene da vincente...anche perchè il Siviglia non è lo squadrone che trattiene i campioni.
Io voglio ancora crederci ad Ancelotti e magari stasera avremo qualche notizia, ma secondo me, Emery sarà il nostro nuovo allenatore.
Ho questa sensazione diciamo.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Questi stanno programmando la stagione dai... sono sempre insieme da 3 giorni. Com'è possibile che non sia fatta...



Ancelotti dice no----> Conte al Milan, Ancelotti in Nazionale.
Ancelotti dice sì-----> Ancelotti al Milan, Conte si dimette comunque e potrebbe stare lui un anno fermo.
Conte fa il titubante--> Emery al Milan.

La verità in questo momento la sanno solo Galliani, Berlusconi e Ancelotti.
Agli altri arrivano spifferi e pochi dettagli, pure alle persone fidate.


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ancelotti dice no----> Conte al Milan, Ancelotti in Nazionale.
> Ancelotti dice sì-----> Ancelotti al Milan, Conte si dimette comunque e potrebbe stare lui un anno fermo.
> Conte fa il titubante--> Emery al Milan.
> 
> ...



Secondo te davvero Ancelotti deve ancora decidere?  
Che sia sì o no per me ha già deciso...
Conte al Milan per me è solo fumo


----------



## wfiesso (27 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> La questione è strana.
> Casualmente Galliani decide di tornare il giorno dopo la finale di Europa League.
> Emery non credo rimarrà a Siviglia, dopo 2 anni (non voglio gufargliela, però contro il Dnipro...) da campione dell'el, potrebbe andarsene da vincente...anche perchè il Siviglia non è lo squadrone che trattiene i campioni.
> Io voglio ancora crederci ad Ancelotti e magari stasera avremo qualche notizia, ma secondo me, Emery sarà il nostro nuovo allenatore.
> Ho questa sensazione diciamo.



In ogni caso dobbiamo aspettare domenica, non credo annunceranno il nuovo allenatore con una partita ancora da giocare...


Mi correggo, quei 2 vermi in campagna elettorale potrebbero pure farlo... Vediamo che succede


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Galliani fissa il viaggio di ritorno. Tornerà a Milano domani alle 19:30*



Tra stasera e domani si capirà se Ancelotti ha accettato o meno, allora.


----------



## markjordan (27 Maggio 2015)

io mi chiedo
se avesse subito accettato quando facevano la squadra se deve andare in canada ad operarsi ? rispostara , in questi giorni
x cui potrebbe essere quello che stanno facendo
sto cavolo di voto


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

"Carletto che ne dici mi reggi il gioco? Tanto devo venire in Spagna per trattare dei giocatori, già che ci siamo fingiamo che tu venga al Milan, così facciamo anche un favore al presidente che è in campagna elettorale...Non posso mica fargli presentare Emery! Poi la gente dice _"E chi cavolo è Emery??"_ "

"Va bene Adriano, ma quanto pensi di rimanere?"

"Mah, giusto qualche giorno...devo aspettare la finale di Europa League mercoledì e poi me ne vado...Sai, quelli del Siviglia mi hanno detto di non alzare polveroni sul loro allenatore prima della finale"


Scommettiamo che finirà così?
Se prendiamo Mario Suarez è la conferma di Emery, visto che gioca coi 2 mediani...
Io spero tanto in Carletto, perchè gli sono affezionato, ma conosco i miei polli e ho "paura" vada a finire così.

L'Ancelotti del post-decima sarebbe troppo, tanto...ripartiremo sì, ma con cognizione e soprattutto con una mano ben salda sul portafogli...


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Maggio 2015)

*Alciato a Radio24: 
"La verità è che siamo in campagna elettorale, e in questo periodo si possono dire tante cose...
Già 10 giorni fa pensavo ad un anno di stop di Ancelotti. Credo che il Milan non possa assicurare il mercato di cui è abituato.
Galliani non sa che la casa di Ancelotti a Vancouver è grandissima, può non incontrarlo mai.
Ancelotti al Barcellona? C'è un 0,01 per cento ma sarebbe l'occasione perfetta per vendicarsi di Florentino Perez.
Conte al Milan? Credo le stesse possibilità di Ancelotti al Milan. Molto basse".
*


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo Defensa Central, la rescissione con il Real frutterà ad Ancelotti 2,8 milioni di euro.*


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Radio24:
> "La verità è che siamo in campagna elettorale, e in questo periodo si possono dire tante cose...
> Già 10 giorni fa pensavo ad un anno di stop di Ancelotti. Credo che il Milan non possa assicurare il mercato a cui è abituato.
> Galliani non sa che la casa di Ancelotti a Vancouver è grandissima, può non incontrarlo mai.
> ...



Riguardo la parte sul mercato, gli vorrei chiedere: caro Alciato, ma il Milan non era già di Mr Bee il quale aveva promesso acquisti per 100 milioni?

Boh. Comunque, vedremo.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Secondo te davvero Ancelotti deve ancora decidere?
> Che sia sì o no per me ha già deciso...
> Conte al Milan per me è solo fumo



Certo che ha già deciso.
Se Ancelotti avesse detto no, Galliani avrebbe interrotto gli incontri.
Se si stanno parlando così tanto è perchè c'è qualcosa che bolle in pentola, ed è o il Milan o la Nazionale.


----------



## 7volte (27 Maggio 2015)

C è molta confusione...ma io penso e spero: non può piovere per sempre, anche loro si saranno rotti le bals di prendere schiaffi da tutti!!!!
Alla storia della campagna elettorale non credo molto...esiste ancora qualcuno che si fà abbindolare da questi vecchi giochini????? Diverso il discorso se annunciasse Ancelotti, allora potrebbe ottenere qualche voticino ...restare nel limbo non credo sia producente.
Io sono tra quelli che spera in Carletto e questo ritardo mi fa solo ben pensare: stanno pianificando il mercato che credo non sia su cifre alte e proprio per questo vogliono prendere lui come mister.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> "Carletto che ne dici mi reggi il gioco? Tanto devo venire in Spagna per trattare dei giocatori, già che ci siamo fingiamo che tu venga al Milan, così facciamo anche un favore al presidente che è in campagna elettorale...Non posso mica fargli presentare Emery! Poi la gente dice _"E chi cavolo è Emery??"_ "
> 
> "Va bene Adriano, ma quanto pensi di rimanere?"
> 
> ...



Secondo me non è tanto per campagna elettorale (allora il teatrino si potrarrebbe fino a domenica), quanto che magari è stato proprio il Siviglia a chiedergli di sviare l'attenzione per rimanere sulla finale.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo SkySport, alle 17 Galliani incontrerà la dirigenza dell'Atletico per parlare di mercato. Un'ora dopo, alle 18, l'AD rossonero incontrerà nuovamente Ancelotti all'hotel Wellington.
Galliani proverà a fare pressing anche sullo staff di Ancelotti, e addirittura sul figlio Davide.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Radio24:
> "La verità è che siamo in campagna elettorale, e in questo periodo si possono dire tante cose...
> Già 10 giorni fa pensavo ad un anno di stop di Ancelotti. Credo che il Milan non possa assicurare il mercato di cui è abituato.
> Galliani non sa che la casa di Ancelotti a Vancouver è grandissima, può non incontrarlo mai.
> ...



D'accordo sulla campagna elettorale... ma se la risposta arriva tra oggi e domani, quanti voti può fruttare un NO dopo una pagliacciata simile? Non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Radio24:
> "La verità è che siamo in campagna elettorale, e in questo periodo si possono dire tante cose...
> Già 10 giorni fa pensavo ad un anno di stop di Ancelotti. Credo che il Milan non possa assicurare il mercato di cui è abituato.
> Galliani non sa che la casa di Ancelotti a Vancouver è grandissima, può non incontrarlo mai.
> ...



Capisco che Alciato abbia scritto con Ancelotti la sua biografia e quindi sia vicino a lui, ma dopo il pugno la cantonata presa nella storia di Mr Bee secondo me ha iniziato a perdere colpi. Io non riesco a capire cosa possano fare Ancelotti e Galliani insieme tutto il giorno per tre giorni consecutivi. L'unica cosa plausibile penso che possa essere che stiano pianificando la prossima stagione... se si dovesse trattare solo di campagna elettorale penso che segnerebbe la pagina più nera della sua storia da dirigente, e francamente non penso che voglia fare certe figure quando la sua posizione è così traballante


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Radio24:
> "La verità è che siamo in campagna elettorale, e in questo periodo si possono dire tante cose...
> Già 10 giorni fa pensavo ad un anno di stop di Ancelotti. Credo che il Milan non possa assicurare il mercato di cui è abituato.
> Galliani non sa che la casa di Ancelotti a Vancouver è grandissima, può non incontrarlo mai.
> ...



Alciato ha perso la bussola.

La campagna elettorale la fai con Ibra, Thiago Silva e Cristiano Ronaldo. 
Altro che Ancelotti.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

*Marca: anche Liverpool e West Ham su Ancelotti. *


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Maggio 2015)

Anche Condò della Gazzetta, su Twitter, si dice convinto che trattasi di campagna elettorale.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Marca: anche Liverpool e West Ham su Ancelotti. *



La concorrenza è agguerrita.


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Marca: anche Liverpool e West Ham su Ancelotti. *


Il Carpi no?


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La campagna elettorale la fai con Ibra, Thiago Silva e Cristiano Ronaldo.
> Altro che Ancelotti.




La campagna elettorale la fai anche con Ancelotti nel momento in cui è uno degli allenatori più ambiti del mondo e prendere lui fa sognare i tifosi in merito appunto a certi nomi, come quelli che hai citato...
Se vai a corteggiare Sarri, la gente si fa tutta un'altra idea sul futuro e sul mercato.

Detto questo, speriamo in Ancelotti e vediamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

*Per la Gazzetta incontri con Ancelotti finiti e Galliani parte stasera.*


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Capisco che Alciato abbia scritto con Ancelotti la sua biografia e quindi sia vicino a lui, ma dopo il pugno la cantonata presa nella storia di Mr Bee secondo me ha iniziato a perdere colpi. Io non riesco a capire cosa possano fare Ancelotti e Galliani insieme tutto il giorno per tre giorni consecutivi. L'unica cosa plausibile penso che possa essere che stiano pianificando la prossima stagione... se si dovesse trattare solo di campagna elettorale penso che segnerebbe la pagina più nera della sua storia da dirigente, e francamente non penso che voglia fare certe figure quando la sua posizione è così traballante



Si può dire quel che si vuole su Galliani e Berlusconi, ma Ancelotti è una persona serissima che non si presterebbe a giochetti del genere.
Che poi, come già detto, che cavolo di campagna elettorale è quella dell'allenatore?
Ancora ancora Guardiola che è il tecnico più ambito del mondo, ma si poteva sospettare di campagna elettorale se i nomi associati al Milan fossero Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo e Hazard. 
Con Ancelotti non si fa nessuna campagna elettorale.


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta incontri con Ancelotti finiti e Galliani parte stasera.*


Gli ha svuotato il frigo dunque va via.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta incontri con Ancelotti finiti e Galliani parte stasera.*



Non l'avevo messa come news perchè mi sembra strano, gli altri dicono che parte domani e c'è un altro incontro alle 18.
Secondo me si sbagliano.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta incontri con Ancelotti finiti e Galliani parte stasera.*



Comunque è davvero vergognoso.. questi maledetti continuano trattarci come elettori..non se ne po più...


----------



## kollaps (27 Maggio 2015)

Poi con Ancelotti ci ha fatto due cene di 2 ore e mezzo, non ci ha passato dei giorni interi.
Inoltre, guardando i video, lui e Bronzetti sempre con dei sorrisi a 32 denti come se fossero in vacanza, risposte vaghe...io spero in Ancelotti, ma non ci credo...
Ripeto, per me, tutta tattica per aspettare il Siviglia, felice di essere smentito


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta incontri con Ancelotti finiti e Galliani parte stasera.*



Non so più che pensare ho paura di sentir dire dal Gallo" Ancelotti non arriva ma prenderemo un allenatore super bravo e abbiamo preso Suarez per 12 milioni"  speriamo di non passare dalle "stelle" alle stalle.


----------



## 7volte (27 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Marca: anche Liverpool e West Ham su Ancelotti. *


Si va beh....


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta incontri con Ancelotti finiti e Galliani parte stasera.*



SkySport su Twitter 5 minuti fa ha confermato che più tardi si incontrano di nuovo. Tendo a credere a loro perchè c'è Peppe di Stefano che sta seguendo il Gallo come un cocker spaniel, ma va a finire che manco lui ci sta capendo niente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> SkySport su Twitter 5 minuti fa ha confermato che più tardi si incontrano di nuovo. Tendo a credere a loro perchè c'è Peppe di Stefano che sta seguendo il Gallo come un cocker spaniel, ma va a finire che manco lui ci sta capendo niente...



Si, anche Pellegatti conferma l'incontro... i cagnolini dicono questo, quindi tenderei a credere a loro...


----------



## Sanchez (27 Maggio 2015)

Oggi amatriciana? E per CONDORno? Spero si sia abbuffato per bene il pelato


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta incontri con Ancelotti finiti e Galliani parte stasera.*



Comunque é stato galliani ad esporsi in maniera esponenziale vado e ho la missione di convincere Ancelotti.....
Sinceramente se hai le quotazione così basse...eviti di dirlo in pompa magna o comunque ti fai una cena non 3....
Mah...
Io spero alla fine ritorni lui....creano illusioni ai tifosi,che alla fine dopo giorni (GIORNI) di teatrini finiscono per crederci....anche uno scettico viene il dubbio,in un mondo di lavoratori che si fanno il mazzo per 1000 euro al mese é dura pensare a un tipo che prende milioni per girovagare per madrid come un turista in vacanza....
Io mi auguro che lo porti a casa ...altrimenti ...davvero mi farebbero più ribrezzo di quanto ne provi adesso( e pensavo do essere all apice ).riguardo ad emery...confermi inzaghi fino alla fine e poi finito il campionato è passata la finale lo vai a prendere....il senso di sviare la stampa con Ancelotti (se questo è il piano reale )é una scemenza.
Pagliacci.


----------



## francesco pagliuca (27 Maggio 2015)

Il bassotto sta facendo campagna elettorale


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

francesco pagliuca ha scritto:


> Il bassotto sta facendo campagna elettorale


Facendosi dire no da Ancelotti un giorno prima delle elezioni? A quale pro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Facendosi dire no da Ancelotti un giorno prima delle elezioni? A quale pro?



Basta semplicemente tirare la tarantella a lungo lasciando intendere che ci sono speranze e lunedì mattina darci la mazzata non mi stupirei affatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo SkySport, alle 17 Galliani incontrerà la dirigenza dell'Atletico per parlare di mercato. Un'ora dopo, alle 18, l'AD rossonero incontrerà nuovamente Ancelotti all'hotel Wellington.
> Galliani proverà a fare pressing anche sullo staff di Ancelotti, e addirittura sul figlio Davide.*



.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Basta semplicemente tirare la tarantella a lungo lasciando intendere che ci sono speranze e lunedì mattina darci la mazzata non mi stupirei affatto.


Si ma è una mossa assolutamente assurda. Se vuoi fare una mossa per la campagna elettorale l'annunci prima di sabato ed è così che puoi racimolare qualche voto in più (forse). Questo Berlusconi lo sa benissimo perché è tutto ma non uno stupido.


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma è una mossa assolutamente assurda. Se vuoi fare una mossa per la campagna elettorale l'annunci prima di sabato ed è così che puoi racimolare qualche voto in più (forse). Questo Berlusconi lo sa benissimo perché è tutto ma non uno stupido.



.

Al limite posso pensare che sperino di impedire qualche non-voto di 'protesta' da parte di qualche rossonero incazzato dando qualche speranza per un ritorno di Ancelotti. Ma per piacere basta dire che stanno racimolando qualche voto con sti teatrini perché non è assolutamente così.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Maggio 2015)

*Ordine a Milan Channel: "Fatti grossi passi in avanti"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Ordine a Milan Channel: "Fatti grossi passi in avanti"*



è fidabile? io conosco giusto Laudisa,Di Marzio e Pedullà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

La Gazzetta ha modificato la news precedente, allineandosi a tutti gli altri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Ordine a Milan Channel: "Fatti grossi passi in avanti"*



Sono 18.30 quasi, mah


----------



## Il Genio (27 Maggio 2015)

Io mi auguro che si volti pagina definitivamente. Ancelotti non l'ho mai amato, nemmeno quando vinceva.
Ho sempre ritenuto che ciò che ha perso sia in gran parte superiore a ciò che ha vinto. E' un ottimo gestore di spogliatoio a quanto pare, quindi è ottimo per ambienti rodati ma in calo (sarebbe stato perfetto, come Capello, nel dopo Sacchi per intenderci). Prenderlo per rilanciare, per iniziare un progetto la vedo un'operazione assolutamente azzardata


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

*Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.

Ancelotti risponde cosi ai giornalisti che gli chiedono come sono state le giornate :"Giornate tranquille, sono tranquillissimo".





*


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io mi auguro che si volti pagina definitivamente. Ancelotti non l'ho mai amato, nemmeno quando vinceva.
> Ho sempre ritenuto che ciò che ha perso sia in gran parte superiore a ciò che ha vinto. E' un ottimo gestore di spogliatoio a quanto pare, quindi è ottimo per ambienti rodati ma in calo (sarebbe stato perfetto, come Capello, nel dopo Sacchi per intenderci). Prenderlo per rilanciare, per iniziare un progetto la vedo un'operazione assolutamente azzardata


Nel 2001 venne a costruire un milan che era davvero scarso seppur non a livello attuale. D'altronde all'epoca pirlo seedorf poi kaka ecc non erano nessuno così come gattuso.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via al terzo vertice con Galliani.*


----------



## Butcher (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'mazza, dalla foto sembra dimagrito un sacco. Pare un divo di Hollywood


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Bene la aggiungo al mio post cosi quando quotano si vede tutto insieme, qualcosa "sotto" c'è aspettiamo e speriamo.


----------



## Aron (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> è fidabile? io conosco giusto Laudisa,Di Marzio e Pedullà.



Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.
> 
> Ancelotti risponde cosi ai giornalisti che gli chiedono come sono state le giornate :"Giornate tranquille, sono tranquillissimo".
> 
> ...



Aggiornato.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ammazza che stile il Mortazza


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> 'mazza, dalla foto sembra dimagrito un sacco. Pare un divo di Hollywood


.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> 'mazza, dalla foto sembra dimagrito un sacco. Pare un divo di Hollywood





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ammazza che stile il Mortazza



Ti credo che è dimagrito. Tutto quello che c'era da mangiare in questi giorni se l'è aspirato sbronzetti.


----------



## Sanchez (27 Maggio 2015)

che physique du rôle Carletto, ma era vegan la carbonara?


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.
> 
> Ancelotti risponde cosi ai giornalisti che gli chiedono come sono state le giornate :"Giornate tranquille, sono tranquillissimo".
> 
> ...





.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Maggio 2015)

Tre summit....qualcosa deve esserci....per forza....


----------



## Denni90 (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.
> 
> Ancelotti risponde cosi ai giornalisti che gli chiedono come sono state le giornate :"Giornate tranquille, sono tranquillissimo".
> 
> ...



aspettiamo e speriamo... si sa quanto può durare questo incontro?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> 'mazza, dalla foto sembra dimagrito un sacco. Pare un divo di Hollywood



alle cene con galliani si mangia meno


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ti credo che è dimagrito. Tutto quello che c'era da mangiare in questi giorni se l'è aspirato sbronzetti.





D'estate quello ingrassa come un maiale da macello.

Ritornando IT, oltre al fatto di nutrire Bronzetti, mi sfugge il senso di tutti questi incontri, se Carletto vuole tornare non vedo perché tirarla per le lunghe, sa già cos'è il Milan e cosa lo aspetta, a meno che non si faccia dietrologia e non si pensi che pure Carletto ha capito che "pecunia non habent" e quindi pretenda garanzie fondate e non parole.

Però non lo biasimo Ancelotti: passare da CR7, Bale, James, a Pazzini, Bonera e Muntari non deve essere facile, da qui i suoi più che legittimi dubbi. (e tutte le cene...chissà mai che Galliani non lo faccia firmare a tradimento).


----------



## robs91 (27 Maggio 2015)

Altro incontro inutile.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2015)

tutti dicono che si va verso il no...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.
> 
> Ancelotti risponde cosi ai giornalisti che gli chiedono come sono state le giornate :"Giornate tranquille, sono tranquillissimo".
> 
> ...



Quanto manca alla fine di questa buffonata?


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.
> 
> Ancelotti risponde cosi ai giornalisti che gli chiedono come sono state le giornate :"Giornate tranquille, sono tranquillissimo".
> 
> ...


Eranio: se Carlo viene al milan signfica che ci saranno grossi investimenti.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Maggio 2015)

Ma se fosse...Carletto come DT e non come allenatore?


----------



## Brain84 (27 Maggio 2015)

Quattro summit in 3 giorni: stanno programmando il futuro dai. Non lo stai chiamando al patibolo ma ad allenare una squadra e ben pagato, non servono giorni per convincerlo


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Un dubbio che mi assale: Peppe Di Stefano, come altri menestrelli, stanno tirando tutti sulla scia del "No, è impossibile, percentuali risicatissime, non va al Milan". Sappiamo anche quanto siano giullari di corte questi giornalisti. Il mio dubbio è che Ancelotti abbia già accettato e adesso stiano creando, come sempre, la solita aria sensazionalistica intorno all'evento, per poter dire "colpaccioooh, eccezionale, incredibileeeh, il condoooor, clamorosoooh". A sta roba ci sono più che abituato.
Lo stesso Galliani ieri dicendo "Sono venuto qui proprio per prendere Ancelotti" si sarebbe esposto a una bella figuraccia nel caso di esito negativo della "spedizione". E in un momento come questo non se lo può permettere.
Secondo me stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Arrivato Ancelotti all'Hotel Wellington,via all'ennesimo vertice con Galliani.
> 
> Ancelotti risponde cosi ai giornalisti che gli chiedono come sono state le giornate :"Giornate tranquille, sono tranquillissimo".
> 
> ...



Sta faccenda non quadra. Se veramente il nostro progetto fosse così ambizioso non credo ci vorrebbe tanto per convincerlo.


----------



## Dapone (27 Maggio 2015)

va beh...questa volta è andato ancelotti da galliani?

allora boh. o gli regge il gioco o viene davvero


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Un dubbio che mi assale: Peppe Di Stefano, come altri menestrelli, stanno tirando tutti sulla scia del "No, è impossibile, percentuali risicatissime, non va al Milan". Sappiamo anche quanto siano giullari di corte questi giornalisti. Il mio dubbio è che Ancelotti abbia già accettato e adesso stiano creando, come sempre, la solita aria sensazionalistica intorno all'evento, per poter dire "colpaccioooh, eccezionale, incredibileeeh, il condoooor, clamorosoooh". A sta roba ci sono più che abituato.
> Lo stesso Galliani ieri dicendo "Sono venuto qui proprio per prendere Ancelotti" si sarebbe esposto a una bella figuraccia nel caso di esito negativo della "spedizione". E in un momento come questo non se lo può permettere.
> Secondo me stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli.



Verso il no? ma allora che vanno a fare a cene ecc boh continuo a non capire, a sto giro alzo le mani davvero.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2015)

Come ha detto Di Stefano, Ancelotti ascolta Galliani solo per affetto e aggiungerei riconoscenza, ma non c'è nulla di vero qui, la verità è che siamo in campagna elettorale e quindi in campagna elettorale "vale tutto" anche aggrapparsi alla passione di milioni e milioni di tifosi pur nella maniera più disperata possibile di raccattare qualche voto. Inoltre secondo me Galliani non tornerà subito a Milano domani sera ma come ha detto si farà qualche suo tour per scroccare qualche cena in Portogallo in attesa di placare l'ira dei tifosi


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Pellegatti ahaahahhahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Un dubbio che mi assale: Peppe Di Stefano, come altri menestrelli, stanno tirando tutti sulla scia del "No, è impossibile, percentuali risicatissime, non va al Milan". Sappiamo anche quanto siano giullari di corte questi giornalisti. Il mio dubbio è che Ancelotti abbia già accettato e adesso stiano creando, come sempre, la solita aria sensazionalistica intorno all'evento, per poter dire "colpaccioooh, eccezionale, incredibileeeh, il condoooor, clamorosoooh". A sta roba ci sono più che abituato.
> Lo stesso Galliani ieri dicendo "Sono venuto qui proprio per prendere Ancelotti" si sarebbe esposto a una bella figuraccia nel caso di esito negativo della "spedizione". E in un momento come questo non se lo può permettere.
> Secondo me stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli.



Io la penso esattamente come te, ma qui davvero si può essere smentiti ogni due secondi. Sono imprevedibili.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Maggio 2015)

Di Marzio spiega che quello a fianco di Ancelotti è un collaboratore di Bronzetti


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Un dubbio che mi assale: Peppe Di Stefano, come altri menestrelli, stanno tirando tutti sulla scia del "No, è impossibile, percentuali risicatissime, non va al Milan". Sappiamo anche quanto siano giullari di corte questi giornalisti. Il mio dubbio è che Ancelotti abbia già accettato e adesso stiano creando, come sempre, la solita aria sensazionalistica intorno all'evento, per poter dire "colpaccioooh, eccezionale, incredibileeeh, il condoooor, clamorosoooh". A sta roba ci sono più che abituato.
> Lo stesso Galliani ieri dicendo "Sono venuto qui proprio per prendere Ancelotti" si sarebbe esposto a una bella figuraccia nel caso di esito negativo della "spedizione". E in un momento come questo non se lo può permettere.
> Secondo me stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli.



Questo è vero Louis, ma non scordiamoci che ultimamente ne ha fatte diverse di figurette anche dopo essersi esposto


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti ahaahahhahaha



Ahahahahah 50 anni che lecca sederi e lo trattano tutti (pure il Gallo) come il primo idiota che passa


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Un dubbio che mi assale: Peppe Di Stefano, come altri menestrelli, stanno tirando tutti sulla scia del "No, è impossibile, percentuali risicatissime, non va al Milan". Sappiamo anche quanto siano giullari di corte questi giornalisti. Il mio dubbio è che Ancelotti abbia già accettato e adesso stiano creando, come sempre, la solita aria sensazionalistica intorno all'evento, per poter dire "colpaccioooh, eccezionale, incredibileeeh, il condoooor, clamorosoooh". A sta roba ci sono più che abituato.
> Lo stesso Galliani ieri dicendo "Sono venuto qui proprio per prendere Ancelotti" si sarebbe esposto a una bella figuraccia nel caso di esito negativo della "spedizione". E in un momento come questo non se lo può permettere.
> Secondo me stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli.




La penso anche io così. Vediamo come va a finire. Sono curioso.


----------



## francesco pagliuca (27 Maggio 2015)

Ripeto il bassotto fa campagna elettorale lunedì o durante la settimana dirà Ancelotti a detto no andiamo avanti con inzaghi


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti ahaahahhahaha



non ho capito cosa dice il lecchino pellegatti


----------



## Dapone (27 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah 50 anni che lecca sederi e lo trattano tutti (pure il Gallo) come il primo idiota che passa



infatti, sti giornalisti (se tali possono essere chiamati) senza un minimo di dignità e perculati da mezza italia.

lui, crudeli e suma per me dovrebbero sparire.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Maggio 2015)

pellegatti nel video: "carlino, tre giorni movimentati..." E poi: "carlino, volevo darti la notizia"


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero Louis, ma non scordiamoci che ultimamente ne ha fatte diverse di figurette anche dopo essersi esposto



Infatti si dicevano le stesse cose due anni fa con Tevez. "Se si espone così tanto è perchè ha già il giocatore in pugno" "Figuriamoci se si fa fotografare senza aver già concluso la trattativa" ecc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non ho capito cosa dice il lecchino pellegatti



"Carlino ti devo dare una notizia.."


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2015)

carlinooooo


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

*Incontro terminato. Ancelotti ha lasciato l'hotel*


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2015)

mi sa che è finita


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro terminato. Ancelotti ha lasciato l'hotel*


Ancelotti lo avrà mandato a quel paese per l'ultima volta.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (27 Maggio 2015)

Secondo me Ancelotti è stato già preso...si sta pianificando il mercato....sarebbe surreale fare tutto questo casino mediatico e tornare a casa con un nulla di fatto!e aggiungo che se una persona non vuole venire ad allenare il Milan non si vede o 4 volte in 2 giorni


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incontro terminato. Ancelotti ha lasciato l'hotel*



Arriva Conte 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Scherzo, domani titoli dei giornali: Sarri e Montella, sfida a due per la panchina del Milan


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

*Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Non se ne può più


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



La storia sta iniziando a diventare pesante...

Basta con tutti questi teatrini per Dio.


----------



## Franz64 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Pellegatti, passato davanti alle telecamere e fuori dall'inquadratura, ha dato la notizia a Peppe di Stefano 
Alleanza Mediaset- Sky


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Ma come? Saltano la colazione? 

In B4: ma basta! Ma vogliono arrivare fino al giorno delle elezioni?


----------



## Principe (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Ma fanno davvero ?


----------



## Principe (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pellegatti, passato davanti alle telecamere e fuori dall'inquadratura, ha dato la notizia a Peppe di Stefano
> Alleanza Mediaset- Sky



Indecente la cosa , una cosa scandalosa .


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Siamo veramente al ridicolo!!!! Inizia a sorprendermi pure Carletto che si presta a questi teatrini demenziali.


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



una persona normale pensa che tutti questi "summit" siano per pianificare il futuro... in realtà conoscendo la banda di cialtroni che abbiamo a capo questo è il solito teatrino campato per aria, mai una volta che si fanno le cose seriamente in questa società (da 8 anni almeno)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In B4: ma basta! *Ma vogliono arrivare fino al giorno delle elezioni*?



E poi come si fa a non pensare male? Per forza è così.


----------



## Denni90 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



fanno passare la voglia di seguire il milan... chi scommette che in serata ci sarà un altro incontro? e poi venerdì ancora?


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2015)

Qua mi sa che tutto il budget di mercato se ne sta andando in pranzi e cene in quel di Madrid 

Città dalla quale, se ci va bene, Galliani ritornerà con il Suarez sbagliato.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Siamo al 27 Maggio e questi hanno già iniziato le commedie, sono insopportabili


----------



## hiei87 (27 Maggio 2015)

Stranamente la tireranno avanti fino alle elezioni. Domani diranno che Ancelotti si prenderà il fine settimana per pensarci, poi, finite le elezioni, torneremo il solito Milan senza ambizioni.
Io ormai ho perso l'interesse verso queste cose. Penso che entro un paio d'anni sarà così anche per tutti, e le partite se le guarderanno e se le commenteranno da soli...


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Maggio 2015)

effettivamente, a livello teatrale, siamo quasi ai livelli di Eduardo De Filippo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Maggio 2015)

Una vicenda che ha del macabro davvero


----------



## Aragorn (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Sempre il solito schifo


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Questa non è una società, è un reality,trash che più trash non si può.  
Non mi sorprenderei se tutto ciò si concludesse in un nulla di fatto.


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*


la butto li.
domani ci sarà il no definitivo.poi galliani farà il colpo di scena prendendo il treno e andando a sevilla per prendere emery.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*


Non riesco proprio a capire il bisogno di questi summit continui. Sono certo che Ancelotti non si presterebbe a questi inutili giochi, non è il tipo ma allora non comprendo vedersi in continuazione per ribadire sempre il rifiuto alla panchina rossonera. Tutto molto strano.


----------



## milan1899 (27 Maggio 2015)

Ma dai non ci si può incontrare 5 volte in quattro giorni per poi dire di no...


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



da non credere ,stanno cercando di prolungare l'agonia fino a Domenica


----------



## Iblahimovic (27 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non riesco proprio a capire il bisogno di questi summit continui. *Sono certo che Ancelotti non si presterebbe a questi inutili giochi, non è il tipo* ma allora non comprendo vedersi in continuazione per ribadire sempre il rifiuto alla panchina rossonera. Tutto molto strano.



ma anche no. si vedono in continuazione perche è fatta e galliani sta facendo la campagna acquisti


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> ma anche no. si vedono in continuazione perche è fatta e galliani sta facendo la campagna acquisti


Non capisco cosa vuoi intendere, o meglio se sei ironico o meno.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Maggio 2015)

Domani altro round... a me come sempre non mi piace quello che sta facendo Galliani, se Carlo non e sicuro meglio per tutti non torne.


----------



## Iblahimovic (27 Maggio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa vuoi intendere, o meglio se sei ironico o meno.



non è ironia.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> non è ironia.


Me lo auguro altrimenti sarebbe grottesco e sinceramente mi cadrebbe anche la stima nei confronti di Carlo


----------



## Dapone (27 Maggio 2015)

"Dai vuoi allenare il Milan per la prossima stagione?"
"No mi fermo"

"ok allora ci vediamo domani a cena"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

La risposta di Ancelotti è già nelle parole di Barbara Berlusconi. 
Inutile crederci a questo punto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 12 nuovo incontro Galliani Ancelotti*



Ancora? madò ma basta  non se ne esce più, fate un incontro e stop no invece fanno le merende di 1 ora poi si incontrano il giorno dopo ecc.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Maggio 2015)

*La moglie di Ancelotti, intervistata da Vanity Fair, annuncia la volontà di visitare la Spagna in questo 'anno sabbatico': servirà all'allenatore per ricaricare le pile prima di accettare un nuovo incarico. Intervista completa su As.*


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *La moglie di Ancelotti, intervistata da Vanity Fair, annuncia la volontà di visitare la Spagna in questo 'anno sabbatico'": servirà all'allenatore per ricaricare le pile prima di accettare un nuovo incarico. Intervista completa su As.*



E' tutto un teatro per la campagna elettorale.. non esiste nessun Ancelotti al Milan. Quel maledetto tratta i tifosi come elettori..Essere primo di cuore


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La risposta di Ancelotti è già nelle parole di Barbara Berlusconi.
> Inutile crederci a questo punto.



Quoto, come dimostrava la mia firma di giorni fa questa è la nostra realtà pietà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *La moglie di Ancelotti, intervistata da Vanity Fair, annuncia la volontà di visitare la Spagna in questo 'anno sabbatico': servirà all'allenatore per ricaricare le pile prima di accettare un nuovo incarico. Intervista completa su As.*



In un ora hanno distrutto tutti i nostri "sogni" non pensavo che Ancelotti si prestasse a questo teatrino complimenti pure a lui.


----------



## Iblahimovic (27 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> In un ora hanno distrutto tutti i nostri "sogni" non pensavo che Ancelotti si prestasse a questo teatrino complimenti pure a lui.



fa parte della famiglia..


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Maggio 2015)

Il video con le ultime dichiarazioni di Galliani è su AS.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2015)

*SportMediaset (Pellegatti) : "Ancelotti si è preso una notte per decidere. Domani il Milan desidera una risposta definitiva"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset (Pellegatti) : "Ancelotti si è preso una notte per decidere. Domani il Milan desidera una risposta definitiva"*



Ancora una notte  , già mi immagino il teatrino del Gallo con ci abbiamo provato ecc.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Maggio 2015)

Io non so cosa sia cambiato per tutti da un'ora da ad adesso.. Per quanto riguarda le dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi non so quante fondatezza abbiano, poi sinceramente penso che Berlusconi abbia l'intenzione di cedere il milan dopo averlo riportato ai vertici almeno in Italia; per fare ciò è evidente che debba investire seriamente sul mercato di quest'estate (e tutte le indicazioni sembrano portare in questa direzione).. Se Berlusconi investe seriamente per il mercato di quest'anno e la cessione avviene l'anno prossimo per poterci guadagnare di più, non so quanto possa cambiare... Perché ciò succeda sono necessari però grandi investimenti e un grande allenatore, e torniamo così ad Ancelotti. Io non so Carletto quanta voglia abbia di passare come quello che non è stato disposto a tornare,e penso 
che non sia nemmeno così gallianizzato da poter reggere questo teatrino, se non ci sono basi solide. Datemi dell'illuso, ma io continuo a credere che sia già tutto deciso e che stiano solo tirando per le lunghe per fare più effetto e che stiano programmando per la prossima stagione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Io non so cosa sia cambiato per tutti da un'ora da ad adesso.. Per quanto riguarda le dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi non so quante fondatezza abbiano, poi sinceramente penso che Berlusconi abbia l'intenzione di cedere il milan dopo averlo riportato ai vertici almeno in Italia; per fare ciò è evidente che debba investire seriamente sul mercato di quest'estate (e tutte le indicazioni sembrano portare in questa direzione).. Se Berlusconi investe seriamente per il mercato di quest'anno e la cessione avviene l'anno prossimo per poterci guadagnare di più, non so quanto possa cambiare... Perché ciò succeda sono necessari però grandi investimenti e un grande allenatore, e torniamo così ad Ancelotti. Io non so Carletto quanta voglia abbia di passare come quello che non è stato disposto a tornare,e penso
> che non sia nemmeno così gallianizzato da poter reggere questo teatrino, se non ci sono basi solide. Datemi dell'illuso, ma io continuo a credere che sia già tutto deciso e che stiano solo tirando per le lunghe per fare più effetto e che stiano programmando per la prossima stagione.



E' cambiato tutto rimarrà lui presidente e addio sogni di gloria faremo il solito mercato fatto di parametri 0, siamo a fine maggio e già di stiamo subendo questi teatrini, scordiamoci pure i nomi di spessore, già sono arrabbiata cosi domani ci daranno pure la mazzata che lui non viene e siamo solo a fine maggio.


----------



## varvez (27 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Io non so cosa sia cambiato per tutti da un'ora da ad adesso.. Per quanto riguarda le dichiarazioni di Barbara Berlusconi non so quante fondatezza abbiano, poi sinceramente penso che Berlusconi abbia l'intenzione di cedere il milan dopo averlo riportato ai vertici almeno in Italia; per fare ciò è evidente che debba investire seriamente sul mercato di quest'estate (e tutte le indicazioni sembrano portare in questa direzione).. Se Berlusconi investe seriamente per il mercato di quest'anno e la cessione avviene l'anno prossimo per poterci guadagnare di più, non so quanto possa cambiare... Perché ciò succeda sono necessari però grandi investimenti e un grande allenatore, e torniamo così ad Ancelotti. Io non so Carletto quanta voglia abbia di passare come quello che non è stato disposto a tornare,e penso
> che non sia nemmeno così gallianizzato da poter reggere questo teatrino, se non ci sono basi solide. Datemi dell'illuso, ma io continuo a credere che sia già tutto deciso e che stiano solo tirando per le lunghe per fare più effetto e che stiano programmando per la prossima stagione.



Certo che, a prescindere da come andrà a finire, le dichiarazioni di Ancelotti (o resto al Madrid o mi fermo) e di sua moglie (anno per girare la spagna) che stanno a significare? Che cinema senza fine...


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Maggio 2015)

4-5 giorni (il tempo delle elezioni) e si capisce tutto. Poi hai voglia a fare le commedie e i teatrini tutta l'estate, chi vuoi che gli creda piu...


----------

